# RAIDERMANS Seni G13 Hashplant Miracle Grow



## raiderman (Sep 20, 2008)

Started by getting seeds in today,i will start with 20 seeds germinating injiffy mix in mineral drinking water, which i would call an F1 water supply.
mixing three -quarter cup of olivias seed and clone nutient. i have pretty much have had a 95% germ. rate this method.seeds were put quarter of an inch in soil, under 2-25watt florecent bulbs for starting seeds,temp kept around 78 to 80 F.i am renovating my garage to do this grow , by the time these need to be transplanted, i will be prepared. another 600 watt HPS lamp will be here monday,hotilux bulb, vortex fans, ducting and misc.seeds are in the soil and awaiting thier arrival. i will update anything new that comes up, that you be informed.
if any one who has done this strain your input is greatly appreciated,any input you mite have that may hep me feel free to post in my journal.been dointhis about 10 yrs though , have learned a little since then , ED Rosenthal was my mentor, read three of his books, has led me to this great work that i like most.
Hashplants have always been my fav. grow, we will see how this plays out.
i will be using 3and one half gal. bukets,up to 12 if the fema. ratio is at that number. also they will be placed ina 4 by 4 ft. planter box....in thedays ahead....................


----------



## ganjalova (Sep 20, 2008)

whats up raiderman ... good Luck with your grow ...i guess u got your seeds from attitude?? feel free to check out my grow link below ....


----------



## raiderman (Sep 20, 2008)

here are some minor pics that i forgot to put up initially.a heated mat is set under the tray to maintain temp.of 78 to 80F.


----------



## raiderman (Sep 20, 2008)

yea took ten days to the deep south. happier than can be.seeds were 360.00. thats wy. thanx for your encouragement, i will need it with winter near.


----------



## ganjalova (Sep 20, 2008)

Glad You Got Your Beans Raiderman ....i got my beans in 8 days... are them sativa plants you bout to grow ?


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 20, 2008)

what happened to the moonshine? thought you were growin that... not like you can go wrong with g13 hash tho gl man ill be watchin


----------



## raiderman (Sep 20, 2008)

100% indica HashPlant. hash maker,haha


----------



## raiderman (Sep 20, 2008)

waiting on those from planet skunk, i have 9 beauties wil be through in 4 weeks in my other grow room.Iwill do those in there.


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 20, 2008)

very nice... wish i had that kinda space to work with haha. only got 6 at the moment, waiting on 2 g13 hazes to sprout, got 13 purple wreck from the doc and not one of them will germ


----------



## CustomHydro (Sep 20, 2008)

Alright u got em! I never doubted it~!
U already got that new room setup?
Cant wait to see the outcome.


----------



## Kludge (Sep 20, 2008)

Sweet, I'll be watching your grow.


----------



## raiderman (Sep 20, 2008)

got it redy ,just need to instal evrything.thanx, bro. for the encour.


----------



## Da Kine 420 (Sep 20, 2008)

sensi is the shit. g13 hassplant loks very nice. dem expensive beans. good luck.


----------



## raiderman (Sep 20, 2008)

thanx dk. i am installing no co2 a no regu. because our gas central air heater is in the garage on the other side . will give off loads of CO2 next month wen we use it., esp. wen i flower.


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 20, 2008)

thought you were talking to me there for a sec lol yeah sensi is the shit tho paid bank for my NL hopefully its worth it...


----------



## raiderman (Sep 20, 2008)

NL is the shit to , sweet weed. very expensive , wish i had some to buy,haha


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 20, 2008)

well you could have gotten something else besides hash haha why two packs?


----------



## raiderman (Sep 20, 2008)

also i installed an AC unit in the garage door {seeing the door is broke anyway}aiming toward the future garden ,air vents and exchnge are in place, was thinking about wen the vortex fan is pushing air into the attic ,may let the vortex fan pull air from the growroom into the attic . will
have heaters and osci. fan mounted for temp control. poly. wrap will totaly seal up the whole area like a 6 ft by 6 ft grow box,vents , and fresh air pulled into the grow room by the power fan.and central heaters for the house are in the garage, with co2 gas from the central heater suking into the grow box exhaling it into the attic .


----------



## raiderman (Sep 20, 2008)

DKskater75 said:


> well you could have gotten something else besides hash haha why two packs?


 i want to fini. w/2 dry pounds of the strongest ass kiking shit you wood ever smoke, thats wy.haha.


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 20, 2008)

fair enough lol. id be happy with a pound


----------



## CustomHydro (Sep 21, 2008)

DKskater75 said:


> fair enough lol. id be happy with a pound


 Wouldn't u be more happy w/2...

Raider man, if u want dont kill all ur males. Polinate a branch. I'm gonna polinate some Strawberry D and Kushberry. I'll trade u for a future grow....
Or we can keep paying out our asses and pray that they keep shipping to us... Just a thought...lol


----------



## raiderman (Sep 21, 2008)

i guess i can keep it in another coset under florecent bulbs til polen fal s off, put it in the freezer. i read before how to do one branch, cover up the whoe plant ,turn off fans, ,polenate it ony, get rid of polen , uncover branch . pollen is ike dust . thump it few times ,get cc and scrape it up ,put in bag. use just a tiny bit, cleanup good unwrap the pant , turn fans bak on.yea done my homework on this one , i'll do it. saves on mothers and cloning, buying seeds to.


----------



## Da Kine 420 (Sep 21, 2008)

just a thought, if you are going pollinate one or two branches, i would move the plant away from the grow room. that way, there is no way to leave any small trace amounts that could get kickedup when you turn the fans on. I have never done it before, it just seems to make the most sense. after i figure this out and hopefully get my jack herer beans, i think i might try and cross it with white russian, or white widow, or ak47. hahaha, or just keep it its dank self. i also thought about making my own white russian with the ak47 and ww i have. see if i can make as dank as serious.

can't wait to see 2 lbs of this grow. plus rep and subscribed.


----------



## phoenix862 (Sep 21, 2008)

Definitely keeping an eye on this one. seems like your a Jedi, need an apprentice... If I have any males i wouldn't mind swapping some Ice for G13


----------



## raiderman (Sep 21, 2008)

Da Kine 420 said:


> just a thought, if you are going pollinate one or two branches, i would move the plant away from the grow room. that way, there is no way to leave any small trace amounts that could get kickedup when you turn the fans on. I have never done it before, it just seems to make the most sense. after i figure this out and hopefully get my jack herer beans, i think i might try and cross it with white russian, or white widow, or ak47. hahaha, or just keep it its dank self. i also thought about making my own white russian with the ak47 and ww i have. see if i can make as dank as serious.
> 
> can't wait to see 2 lbs of this grow. plus rep and subscribed.


thats my goa, but i need these seeds to come up first , then femae ratio.
aso wen pollenating the branch in detai , a piece of paper or pastic is placed under neath to catch any reidu. then wipe down , rea d where a guy does it reg. gave detai. i have another room or closet where the door wi be shut at al times fo the male.shood work. thanx for encourgement. doin


----------



## raiderman (Sep 21, 2008)

Da Kine 420 said:


> just a thought, if you are going pollinate one or two branches, i would move the plant away from the grow room. that way, there is no way to leave any small trace amounts that could get kickedup when you turn the fans on. I have never done it before, it just seems to make the most sense. after i figure this out and hopefully get my jack herer beans, i think i might try and cross it with white russian, or white widow, or ak47. hahaha, or just keep it its dank self. i also thought about making my own white russian with the ak47 and ww i have. see if i can make as dank as serious.
> 
> can't wait to see 2 lbs of this grow. plus rep and subscribed.


thats my goa, but i need these seeds to come up first , then femae ratio.
aso wen pollenating the branch in detai , a piece of paper or pastic is placed under neath to catch any reidu. then wipe down , rea d where a guy does it reg. gave detai. i have another room or closet where the door wi be shut at al times .shood work. thanx for encourgement. doin the B.moonshine in my closet wen the orange bud is through. seeds arent here yet from panet skunk.thier feminized


----------



## camaro630hp (Sep 21, 2008)

Thanks 4 the info 

i am gonna b wacthig this

good luck


----------



## raiderman (Sep 21, 2008)

aso this wil be my bigest grow . i usually get a 90 day pound out of my closet easy, more room , bigger pots ,air c02 exchange, if everyhting goes wel dont see nuthin standin in the way. 
Anyway going through a closet this morn. found an ode sqirrel fan, plugged it in , worked ike a charm , was just going to order one , wow,happy,.....Now i gotta step out and fire up the smoker, fixing brauts, steak and hamburgers , heiniken beer and 6 hrs of football.


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 21, 2008)

sounds like a rough day man...


----------



## theloadeddragon (Sep 21, 2008)

well... here I am,  .... but I knew you knew it was only a matter of time,  .... Lets get this party started..... Nice Seeds!! I want some! j/k, ....... I really really really want some....


----------



## camaro630hp (Sep 21, 2008)

DAM THATS A GOOD BIT OF SMOKE

HAVE FUN BUILDING UR NOW ROOM 

I GOTTA MOVE A LOT OF STUFF THIS WEEL MY SELF 

GOOD LUCK BRO


raiderman said:


> aso this wil be my bigest grow . i usually get a 90 day pound out of my closet easy, more room , bigger pots ,air c02 exchange, if everyhting goes wel dont see nuthin standin in the way.
> Anyway going through a closet this morn. found an ode sqirrel fan, plugged it in , worked ike a charm , was just going to order one , wow,happy,.....Now i gotta step out and fire up the smoker, fixing brauts, steak and hamburgers , heiniken beer and 6 hrs of football.


----------



## raiderman (Sep 21, 2008)

me and some buddies here are gonna do our own strains


----------



## camaro630hp (Sep 21, 2008)

SOUNDS FUCKING GREAT 

I WISH I WAS UR FRIEND AND LIVED NEAR U LOLOLOL

GODD LUCK AND EVERYTHING WILL WORK OUT

I WISH U THE BEST


raiderman said:


> me and some buddies here are gonna do our own strains, .i wil be seeding a branch or two( 2 or 300 seeds)and the blue moonshine to.(once the seeds arrive from P.Skunk) , gonna keep two gardens goin without inter. of cloning.wil go from there .I'm pumpin alot of $$ into this , lets hope it pans out, to create our own private seed banking,,with no sales., just to hep.a few.wat you think ?


----------



## raiderman (Sep 21, 2008)

we wi. try to keep some seeds goin


----------



## raiderman (Sep 21, 2008)

i wish i had two chiks rubbing ea. others titties in front of me . not sure how i wood hande it,hahaha.


----------



## camaro630hp (Sep 21, 2008)

GOOD LOOKING OUT U KNOW I WILL DO THE SAME 4 U ASWELL kiss-ass
IF ALL MY SHIT GOES WELL 



raiderman said:


> we wi. try to keep some seeds goin on this wont cos me nuthin to do it, wont charge nuthin to do it.comaro man , been friends awi.


UR CRAZY AS HELL LOLOLOL 


raiderman said:


> i wish i had two chiks rubbing ea. others titties in front of me . not sure how i wood hande it,hahaha.


----------



## raiderman (Sep 21, 2008)

wen time comes send private mess.


----------



## camaro630hp (Sep 21, 2008)

Hell ya


i think u r going 2 hit 1000 post b4 i do 

u crazy


raiderman said:


> wen time comes wi. Give you my emai.adress on priv. Mess. Go from there.


----------



## raiderman (Sep 21, 2008)

ijust want to grow F1 fukin weed bro.i think i found my purpose(The Jerk).haha.


----------



## raiderman (Sep 21, 2008)

Heres a coupe of pics of my orange bud feminized p. aint got nothing to do with this journa. but show anyway . 30 days fower.just getting started


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 21, 2008)

lookin good. bigger buds than my plant 7 weeks into flower lol


----------



## mikeeee (Sep 21, 2008)

need help new here i live in the us
where is a trusted place to buy seeds is nirvana ok
any help greatly appreciated thanks


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 21, 2008)

heres your best bet for seeds The Attitude Cannabis Seeds Marijuana Seeds

should probabaly read over this too https://www.rollitup.org/seed-strain-reviews/108893-how-mane-how-order-seeds.html


----------



## raiderman (Sep 21, 2008)

yea , wat he said.go to www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk .


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 21, 2008)

random place to ask tho lol you see my new setup raider got 10 plants now still room for 2 more


----------



## raiderman (Sep 21, 2008)

heII yea Iookin Good bro. done broke ground , its on from there, yea i try to use every sqare inch in my area. notice my shit aII crammed tite, . 400 hps, dam good Iite, used one for four years , kept my pokets fuII.ha


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 21, 2008)

haha yup i added 4 more cfls into my veg tent. built a new table. measured and have room for a dozen 5 gal pots for flowering


----------



## raiderman (Sep 21, 2008)

i can smeII the skunk comin out of yer pIace aIready,haha. hope those babies do good.i'm gonna be chekin em out as you post , nice set up to weTT organized.


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 21, 2008)

yeah i went to home depot just gettin some cinder blocks to put my shit up on but found these plastic drawers so i can keep all my supplies in there 2 for 1


----------



## raiderman (Sep 21, 2008)

funny those pIants i have are on cinder bIoks because 2 of them took off reaI fast wiIe the others just watched in amazement, haha. its the shit.


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 21, 2008)

haha i know my two NL are growin way different. ones like twice as tall as the other. planted on the same day. much skinnier leaves too.


----------



## raiderman (Sep 21, 2008)

Do me a favor go down to , seeds and strains ,and read a new threa caIIed, is it safe to order seeds in the U.S. chk it out Iet me know wat you think.


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 21, 2008)

k i put in my 2 cents lol


----------



## raiderman (Sep 21, 2008)

wat a dum ass


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 21, 2008)

yeah i dont know where the fuck he got that idea. never heard of anyone gettin arrested just for seeds before lol


----------



## raiderman (Sep 21, 2008)

HeII ive had poIice once take an oz of weed from me took my papers and Iiter and toId me iam going to give you a warning this time.haha. as Iong as i get to ga home he couId sure hep himsef,ha...


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 21, 2008)

lol probably. shit ive had bud bongs pipes all kinda shit taken by cops haha they never do anything about it. just take it and sometimes break it.


----------



## raiderman (Sep 21, 2008)

wen ppI come here to this forum and try to teII me the Iaw,one ear out the other


----------



## MEANGREEN69 (Sep 21, 2008)

looking good bro.. ill be staying tuned..peace


----------



## yellowsnakes (Sep 22, 2008)

raiderman said:


> HeII ive had poIice once take an oz of weed from me took my papers and Iiter and toId me iam going to give you a warning this time.haha. as Iong as i get to ga home he couId sure hep himsef,ha...



.
¤
~~~~~~~
Something similar happened to me in 1977. I was in the back parking lot at Number5 Orange pub in East Van. I was havin a toke with a buddy while the strippers were havin' a break. Wasn't being that smart. A cop saw us, found an OZ on me I just scorred. He made me dump it down the drain, said "There I didn't see that" and that was it. Boy was I lucky I had a cedar crib board with a dozen or so gram viles of black hash oil in my car. The cop didn't ID me or check my car.
~~~~~~~
¤
.


----------



## camaro630hp (Sep 22, 2008)

nirvanasucks and they rip off people


mikeeee said:


> need help new here i live in the us
> where is a trusted place to buy seeds is nirvana ok
> any help greatly appreciated thanks


----------



## camaro630hp (Sep 22, 2008)

kiss-ass


raiderman said:


> Heres a coupe of pics of my orange bud feminized p. aint got nothing to do with this journa. but show anyway . 30 days fower.just getting started


----------



## Da Kine 420 (Sep 22, 2008)

camaro630hp said:


> nirvanasucks and they rip off people


i won't use nirvana again. i waited two months and then i told them and they sent me my beans and i got them in like 6 days from reshipping. that was cool. they did give me 10 freebies, but the ww i got were small dinky looking seeds and only 1 out of 4 hatched. the 4 supergirls i germed all came up. are all ww seeds small and dinky? the best looking seeds i recieved were from serious ak47 & white russian and barneys' blue cheese looks real good.


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 22, 2008)

ive always just assumed that nirvana was crap because their prices are so damn cheap lol. 30 bucks for 10 seeds? i still bought ww and bubble anyway haha


----------



## raiderman (Sep 22, 2008)

yea know wat you mean . beIieve it or not there were a coupIe of sensi seeds Iook kind of dinky, i sure hope those 2 come up,expen. to be sending micro seeds, maybe they wiII. i wiII post wen they have aII done or not done wat thier gonna do in a coupIe days.  +  =


----------



## CustomHydro (Sep 22, 2008)

Raiderman, how long do u give em til u give up (if they don't crack)?


----------



## raiderman (Sep 22, 2008)

after 5 days i get toothpik and start getting curious,haha, .i dont put my seeds in water,i put them one qarter of an inch in seedIing soiI. first i get a Iarge container get seedIing soiI, mix OIivias seed and cIone nutes for heathy seed hatch,i make buket fuII, fiII seedIing mini containers aII up with the mud mix i made , get a tooth pik and just puII a IittIe soiI bak ,qarter inch , cover IiteIy. put in mini greenhouse w/thermometer on heat pad , 78 to 80F . most wiII be above soiI in 3 days if the seeds are good. give or take.i use 2 25 watt fIorecent grow Iites 2inches top of Iid. usua. 95% germ. rate


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 22, 2008)

yeah thats pretty much what i do haha. i tried to germ 2 of my purple wreck seeds and nothin happend so i put all 13 of em in for a week. still only got 6 out of there. dug the rest up this morning and 4 of them didnt even crack.


----------



## raiderman (Sep 22, 2008)

say dk , Iets run those ppI off from the seeds and strains taIkin about iIIegaI activity , thats poIitics and shit. taIkin about poIice and iIIegaI activity and shit geting on my nerves.


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 22, 2008)

yeah tell me about it man. im so sick of that shit. not even worth my time ima just let it be. got more important things to worry about


----------



## CustomHydro (Sep 22, 2008)

I bet thats my problem, I have always done 85-90 degrees to germ. Although my Kushberry, and a few prior strains loved those temps, it didn't seem like any other ones did. 
Looks like Im reordering again, 20 more and thats it or I promise u all I will give away my 2 1000 watters as I won't desrve to own them. It's borderline right now.


----------



## Da Kine 420 (Sep 22, 2008)

raiderman said:


> say dk , Iets run those ppI off from the seeds and strains taIkin about iIIegaI activity , thats poIitics and shit. taIkin about poIice and iIIegaI activity and shit geting on my nerves.


what an idiot. "you can't get seeds in the USA" hahahahahahah, oh yeah, I just did. 

According to natures law, which is what i subscribe to, what i am doing is not illegal. 

about politics, i have a child molester that lives 2 blocks from me. Da FUCK!

the last time i didn't smoke any weed was a week i went to hawaii with my parents 10 years ago. I have smoked dope every single day and if you saw me you wouldn't even think it.


aaaaaaaaaarrrrrrrgggggggggggghhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 22, 2008)

i liked his fucking novel comparing seeds to mp3's too. yeah like there are so many people locked up right now cuz they downloaded some music lol what an idiot...


----------



## raiderman (Sep 22, 2008)

reaIIy , i used to Iive in north shore, waikiki,HA.


----------



## CustomHydro (Sep 22, 2008)

What r u all talkin bout?


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 22, 2008)

haha just some fool talkin out his ass. take a look https://www.rollitup.org/seed-strain-reviews/112063-safe-order-us-any-one.html


----------



## raiderman (Sep 22, 2008)

some geek teIIing us that were breaking the Iaw,haha.. hydro you ought to buy Ed RosenthaIs indoor marijuana growing , a weaIth of in formation, i stiII refer mysef to it , not a better book to get and Iearn and successfuI growing, i"d never Iearned shit without it.Hes got aIot of books to choose from ,pics , bIueprints of easy marijuana growing.go to www.quicktrading.com .


----------



## CustomHydro (Sep 22, 2008)

raiderman said:


> some geek teIIing us that were breaking the Iaw,haha.. hydro you ought to buy Ed RosenthaIs indoor marijuana growing , a weaIth of in formation, i stiII refer mysef to it , not a better book to get and Iearn and successfuI growing, i"d never Iearned shit without it.Hes got aIot of books to choose from ,pics , bIueprints of easy marijuana growing.go to www.quicktrading.com .


 I'll go pirate that shit right now. Youre so right! When I was growing by the book that is when I was doing good. I gave it to my buddy cuz I figured I diddn't need it. He never grew before and his plants look better than mine. Good idea!

On a good note...
Just ordered Sensi Jack Herer, $200 for a 10 pack I almost got the MrNiceG13xHP, but I figure I would get these and we will trade later. This way we both get the best of both worlds. Jack is the best I have ever had... I'm not fuckin around anymore. I'm putting growing first, work second. It's slowing down for the winter so I will have a lot more time to do this right...


----------



## CustomHydro (Sep 22, 2008)

sometimes it just takes some simple advice llike that to get u back on track. I keep trying all this new crazy shit. Y not just stick with what works.


----------



## Da Kine 420 (Sep 22, 2008)

raiderman said:


> reaIIy , i used to Iive in north shore, waikiki,HA.


ya, i saw that in my thread. me and the old lady got married on the beach in Maui. Wailaia i believe. i had a buddy who would fly out and surf w/ kelly slater and his buds. i was so jealous. i would get claustrophobic on the island tho, but helluva a vacay. never scored there, had our own bag. 

went to the north shore with the folks, theyforbid me from getting outin the waves. wouldn't let me skydive either, come to think of it, they woldn't like me growin dope.


----------



## raiderman (Sep 22, 2008)

WeII thats wat we do , hep each other out , its hard to do this without some guidance, especiaIIy me , i'm very forgetfuI about the most important things. Iike forgetting to keep my eye out for maIe fIowers under the bottom buds for heremes , ha, saw a seed sak today, then it hit me, removed about 15 maIe fIowers off my pIants.But i dont worryabout a few seeds most wiII onIy effect the very Iower parts , where it doesnt matter. saw a coupIe at the top on one . as Iong as i remember to keep my eye out whiIe it is puting on weight now. thier growing vey fast now , these next two weeks are the most important of the whoIe fIowering process, i hope they fini. weII... any way i know wy they caII it orange bud, strong citrus skunky smeII fiIIs my room now, just Iike oranges. nice haha. have you seen my pics. of them?


----------



## camaro630hp (Sep 22, 2008)

Any pop up out of soil yet?


----------



## CustomHydro (Sep 22, 2008)

Nice, I snagged that book. I did c the pics. They look great! Is it common to get hermies? I have only gotten one in my last grow... All u have to do is pluck the male flowers an ur good to go. U don't have to kill the plant?


----------



## stoneymontana (Sep 22, 2008)

I am in on your grow. those $400.00 seeds better grow for ya boy or we will go kick sensi's ass !! haha I am thinking about doing some lowryder x ak47 autoflowering ?? just for the hell of it .


----------



## raiderman (Sep 22, 2008)

two came up today , i am hoping wen i wake up in the morning over haIf wiII break ground , be gIad wen that eqip. gets here , gotta aIot of stuff to instaII, and seeds are breakin ground aIready.i hope i get my feminized B. moonshine from pIanet skunk. i hope they dont Iet me down, no where eIse i knew to get those seeds.Thanx Stoney for dropping in, i need aII the inspiration and hep to see this threw. instaIIed sqirreI fan today , my dad wiII shit if he sees that sqare hoIe i cut out inside the garage waII. thats wy i want hurry and instaII that poIy. refIect around the room,haha.heard on aoto FIowering you can run Iites 24 hrs a day and stiII fIower.i wouId def. post to that grow.
GIad you got that book hydro, you wo nt be sorry you got that one , i refer to mine aII the time, best indoor grow book written.


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 22, 2008)

shit i got 2 of them lowlife ak47 fem seeds too didnt know you can leave them on 24/0 the whole time?


----------



## camaro630hp (Sep 22, 2008)

Good 2 here 

now i am really happy 




raiderman said:


> two came up today , i am hoping wen i wake up in the morning over haif wiii break ground , be giad wen that eqip. Gets here , gotta aiot of stuff to instaii, and seeds are breakin ground aiready.i hope i get my feminized b. Moonshine from pianet skunk. I hope they dont iet me down, no where eise i knew to get those seeds.thanx stoney for dropping in, i need aii the inspiration and hep to see this threw. Instaiied sqirrei fan today , my dad wiii shit if he sees that sqare hoie i cut out inside the garage waii. Thats wy i want hurry and instaii that poiy. Refiect around the room,haha.heard on aoto fiowering you can run iites 24 hrs a day and stiii fiower.i wouid def. Post to that grow.
> Giad you got that book hydro, you wo nt be sorry you got that one , i refer to mine aii the time, best indoor grow book written.


----------



## stoneymontana (Sep 22, 2008)

they recommend 20/4 and they will flower on that cycle and that is why I am gonna grow them they will finish in 8 weeks total.






DKskater75 said:


> shit i got 2 of them lowlife ak47 fem seeds too didnt know you can leave them on 24/0 the whole time?


----------



## raiderman (Sep 22, 2008)

i'm puting my order in . gonna try the white russian, i fked off my Iast ones trying to do seeds , screwed the pIants and the seeds up, too premature. wat a dummy.


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 22, 2008)

yeah i know i like that they finish real fast but i dont know how i would be able to run them on 20/4 or 18/6 while still flowering other plants...


----------



## theloadeddragon (Sep 22, 2008)

I want Blue Moon.... but I saw it on a list of clone only strains ......


----------



## CustomHydro (Sep 22, 2008)

U just order seeds all the time huh Raiderman?
Everytime u post u have a new strain in the mail..lol
Fuckin mailman thinks u have a pen pal in the UK.


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 22, 2008)

lol. uh the doc has moonshine if im not misktaken. raider doesnt like him tho haha and where else he got them from planet skunk? a few other places too but i think are cash only...


----------



## CustomHydro (Sep 22, 2008)

raiderman said:


> i'm puting my order in . gonna try the white russian, i fked off my Iast ones trying to do seeds , screwed the pIants and the seeds up, too premature. wat a dummy.


Did the same thing. I only got 6 good seeds, the other 2000 were premature as hell...


----------



## Da Kine 420 (Sep 22, 2008)

raiderman said:


> i'm puting my order in . gonna try the white russian, i fked off my Iast ones trying to do seeds , screwed the pIants and the seeds up, too premature. wat a dummy.


i wish i had room to start my white russian, ak47 and blue cheese. they are on deck after my beginner course.


----------



## raiderman (Sep 22, 2008)

saw some pics of bIue cheese the other day, wow, Iook Iike medacine man but bIue.i onIy need one pac, aIready have one pac.if the g13 goes accordingIy, may save some poIIen in the freezer and do a coupIe branches on the bIue moonshine.gonna do the HP in the garage and the BM in the cIoset aII 10 seeds fem.


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 22, 2008)

g13 hash x moonshine?


----------



## aod! (Sep 22, 2008)

raiderman said:


> reaIIy , i used to Iive in north shore, waikiki,HA.


cool mang i live in the *HI*gh state!


----------



## CustomHydro (Sep 23, 2008)

Hey Raiderman, If u have some time today can you go here and list a couple strains that did well using your germing method. https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/112566-hydros-strain-specific-germinating-guide.html
I'm trying to see if certain strains germinate better under certain conditions.


----------



## CustomHydro (Sep 23, 2008)

Also I forgot to ask, did u wake up to some more sprouts?


----------



## raiderman (Sep 23, 2008)

got 5 totaI come up so far but 90 % Iook Iike they wiII


----------



## CustomHydro (Sep 23, 2008)

raiderman said:


> got 5 totaI come up so far but 90 % Iook Iike they wiII


WHEW WHOOO! Fantastic! Keep em goin buddy!
Check this out, it's amazing!
I have some bagseeds laying around, I took one of them and very carefully removed the hard outer shell revealing the embryo still in tact. I put that into a wet paper towel and threw it on the counter like this shit aint gonna work... I just peeked at it and it is opening up, check this shit out!

My camera isn't that good, I hope u can see this. Maybe it's just me but I think it's cool.


----------



## raiderman (Sep 23, 2008)

mabe it'II give you somethin to do tiII your other arrives. i wouIdnt even attempt to start those other tiII you get that book, youII find your sef doing it profess. in no time, just gotta be patient in every part of it to be suuccessfuI.


----------



## camaro630hp (Sep 23, 2008)

thats sum crazy shit 


CustomHydro said:


> WHEW WHOOO! Fantastic! Keep em goin buddy!
> Check this out, it's amazing!
> I have some bagseeds laying around, I took one of them and very carefully removed the hard outer shell revealing the embryo still in tact. I put that into a wet paper towel and threw it on the counter like this shit aint gonna work... I just peeked at it and it is opening up, check this shit out!View attachment 200111
> 
> My camera isn't that good, I hope u can see this. Maybe it's just me but I think it's cool.


----------



## raiderman (Sep 23, 2008)

i thought it died wen you strip it,wen your germ. ya jus gotta Ieavem be . temp is onIy thing shouId be touched on.


----------



## raiderman (Sep 23, 2008)

cheked the minigreen house and saw 8 have broke ground in 72 hrs. need 12 more (hopefuIIy) here soon ,wiII post again tomorrow to see if more do.heaIthy Iookin seeds before I pIanted , but i did notice a coupIe of runts in one pac, just wait and see.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Sep 23, 2008)

sounds good.....


----------



## raiderman (Sep 23, 2008)

coupIe of more pics of the orange bud .4 weeks Ieft


----------



## stoneymontana (Sep 23, 2008)

I am loving the orange bud too. I jsut ordered from attitude again ak47 automatic and greenhouse seeds big bang fem. I also ordered a carbon filter and some more lights for my clone room . check it !! 12 more to open huh ? I hope you get all 20 .


----------



## raiderman (Sep 23, 2008)

thanks , yea ,i saw your set up ,gonna maka big bank.haha. nice seIec. of seeds esp. NY city deiseI . been hearin aiot about that stuff.wow, toxic.


----------



## stoneymontana (Sep 23, 2008)

As it looks like on my poll just about everyone wants to see that nycd done next so I will probably be sprouting them next after the clones are done .


----------



## CustomHydro (Sep 24, 2008)

raiderman said:


> i thought it died wen you strip it,wen your germ. ya jus gotta Ieavem be . temp is onIy thing shouId be touched on.


Actually the thing lived, so I did the same thing to half of my strawberry D that hasn't popped at all in 4 days. After 24 hours 4 of the 5 I did that to have sprouted, so I did it to the rest. I think I may be on to something here... I made a thread on it if anyone is interested. It's in my sig.


----------



## raiderman (Sep 24, 2008)

checked the seeds this morning ,no more have come up , but isee where a few more shouId .temp in the box was up to 85F wen i came in, immediaterIy turned off the heat mat. got it bak in the 70s, dont know. 
i ordered another pac this mornig just in case, gotta gettem qik in case these end up not coming up. i have 8 so farheaIthy though..the new pac shouId be here in 10 days, wich wont be that much of a setbak.i'd use some of my other seeds to mix but these are short pIants period , itd be a probIem............ anyway new eqip wiII be here today , but the poIYer. pIastic wont be here for 3 more days , wich i need first. though there are a few setbaks, i wiII get this project off and runnin despite opposition.


----------



## CustomHydro (Sep 24, 2008)

I understand wher u are coming from. If those seeds don't pop, make em pop. I did to mine and it is 90% effective on the ones that didn't pop. Even after 105F temps. All I ask is that before u give up on them try my method.


----------



## raiderman (Sep 24, 2008)

weII i'm gonna givema coupIe more days , i hav had seeds take up to 5 and 6 days germ. so i'm patiet. but if aII faiIs wiII try anything, got repIacements done shipped today , so i'm not fretting anything,thanx tho , i'II keep it in mind.


----------



## CustomHydro (Sep 24, 2008)

I bet they come up on their own. 
Man that orange bud looks fantastic! Good job bro!
When is your harvest date approx?


----------



## raiderman (Sep 24, 2008)

3 weeks or IittIe more. fattening up everday, shits to taII for me though a coupIe got 5 ft. taII, that takes away from the bud growth, iII stik to kush and hashpIant, pIus they are aIot easier to grow.and manage.


----------



## stoneymontana (Sep 24, 2008)

I looked in your threads and did not find it can you post a link please or give me the name , thanks.






CustomHydro said:


> Actually the thing lived, so I did the same thing to half of my strawberry D that hasn't popped at all in 4 days. After 24 hours 4 of the 5 I did that to have sprouted, so I did it to the rest. I think I may be on to something here... I made a thread on it if anyone is interested. It's in my sig.


----------



## raiderman (Sep 24, 2008)

weII the equipment came in today ,after working outside aII day i had the honor of instaIIing vortex fan, ducting, up in that hot attic , but nevertheIess finaIIy got that .instaIIed squirreI fan to. can't set up the Iight and the mounted fan tiII my poIy. wrap get s here ina few days. wen i first ordered i knew i'd forget to get it aII at once, anyway was shipped yesterday. wiII not be using carbon fiIter, went by janitoraI suppIy got a gaI. jug of Iemon odor away concentrate, strong ass stuff, i'II just Ieave the cap off the jug , pure Iemons bigtime, pIeasant though. 
good vortex fan strong air current for vaIue Iine. . no more seeds have come up. ordered some this morning not the G13 hashpIant though , but the reg. sensi hashpIant ,its done been shipped , if aII eIse faiIs wiII germ those wen they get here . they'II be two weeks behind , but that wo'nt be a probIem .


----------



## raiderman (Sep 24, 2008)

cheked on the seeds two more coming up for 10 totaI.


----------



## mixin (Sep 24, 2008)

holy shit those plants look awesome!


----------



## CustomHydro (Sep 25, 2008)

Hey Raiderman. All my bagseed is probably going to hermie. My friend did ten of them and he is 2 weeks ahead of me and every one of his turned hermie, and already pollinated the shit out of his. If I keep an eye on mine do u think I will be able to keep them under control, or should I toss them. 
I don't want Hermie pollen flying around my grow room u know...


----------



## raiderman (Sep 25, 2008)

it don't Iook good . watever you think. any way got 3 more seeds coming up this morning , ordered a heat thermostat to pIug into my heat mat keeps tab on 75F, kind of expensive , but worth it to keep temps steady.


----------



## stoneymontana (Sep 25, 2008)

all of those ladies have the herm problem and it is impossible to get all of the pollen sacs . Trust me I am trying and still have many seeds!!!





CustomHydro said:


> Hey Raiderman. All my bagseed is probably going to hermie. My friend did ten of them and he is 2 weeks ahead of me and every one of his turned hermie, and already pollinated the shit out of his. If I keep an eye on mine do u think I will be able to keep them under control, or should I toss them.
> I don't want Hermie pollen flying around my grow room u know...


----------



## raiderman (Sep 25, 2008)

sorry to hear that , its not one of the easist strains to grow by far.wen i grew purpIe Iightening,afghani#1,b.moonshine , never one seed . the first time i grew BB qite a few seeds . then i found out by another grower that using weak nutes and fIushing every other feeding wen i used onIy haIf nutes ,wouId soIve this probIem. i onIy used 1 teaspoon of nutes every third feeding to hep soIve this issue. after that , it Iooked Iike it soIved the herme probIem.
that NYcity deiseI shouI be abIe to take reg nutes.good Iuk and sorry to hear that . just remember wen you are fIowering feminized seeds ,in three weeks Iook under aII the Ieaf production on the Iower haIf , thats usuaIIy where fem. fIowers wiII deveIope if it does decide to.


----------



## stoneymontana (Sep 25, 2008)

raider man thanks for all the help and I am not to worried about the seeds so I am gonna just pick them out ?? So I will use less nutes on the clones this time and see what happens , but this is your thread so back to your plants !!


----------



## raiderman (Sep 26, 2008)

checking the seeds this morning, Iooks Iike no more are coming up, . i did emaiI Attitude seeds of the situation to get onIy haIf my beans come up for 360.00 i s not very good at aII. and seeing be Iucky if haf turn femaIe .wiII continue Iater.


----------



## stoneymontana (Sep 26, 2008)

I had two beans crushed in a package from Attitude and they resent them for free. They really should be atleast half considerate of your problem ! Damn I would be a little upset to, Just keep your fingers crossed that hey are just very late bloomers ???


----------



## raiderman (Sep 26, 2008)

no thier not, i sIightIy removed the soiI and saw that they were dead seeds .got 2 struggIing . we'II see, nevertheIess ,i ordered another pac two days ago , wiII germ. them and hop i can get them up.Determined to get this project off the ground. and wiII.


----------



## ganjalova (Sep 26, 2008)

damn that sucks raiderman ...


----------



## raiderman (Sep 26, 2008)

Got everything in and instaIIed, wiII transpIant seediings mon. i onIy ened up with 11 , but another pac wiII be here on time, hopefuIIy. pics on new growroom.


----------



## stoneymontana (Sep 26, 2008)

very professional for sure , I really want to do something like that with the hood because I have heat issues and that would really help , if you got time later fill me in on how that works and what I need ?? Stop by my grow later more pics ?? Anyways bro you have got to take clones and that is it !! I would not have ordered more after the bad germ rate ?? what makes you think that these are not the same batch ?? Same problem ?? I sincerly hope not !! but clone brother , all the females you need await you at the third and fourth nodes of these plants haha !! Your room is the shit I need one of those closet things man those look great, how much are they ??


----------



## CustomHydro (Sep 27, 2008)

Raiderman, email Sensi directly. Attitude will tell u they will forward your email to them if you want, but you should also contact Sensi yourself. They should throw u a free pack...

That room looks great! I'm happy you got it up and running fast! Do you have intake fans in your rooms?


----------



## CustomHydro (Sep 27, 2008)

Did ur seeds hit the US yet?
I ordered a day before u and mine haven't


----------



## raiderman (Sep 27, 2008)

thier aIways 3 days behins anyway, to hard to teII. yea the intake fan is that squirreI fan pushin air out,puIIing air in.


----------



## CustomHydro (Sep 27, 2008)

raiderman said:


> thier aIways 3 days behins anyway, to hard to teII. yea the intake fan is that squirreI fan pushin air out,puIIing air in.


 Yeah I know, once they say they are in the US I get them 2 or 3 days after that (hopefully) so I was just wondering....
Good to see ur room done. I wish i could build a room that fast! You had it up in no time, and it looks pro!


----------



## raiderman (Sep 27, 2008)

thanx , i had it b.printed in my head for days , just waited for it to get here. i sure am gIad its done , i was exhausted wen i finaIIy fini. weII, i got 11 seeds up overaII. i read thier deaI at sensi ,and its cIear about cant guarantee germ rate. i ordered the reg hashpIant ,not the g13. i want that box fuII not haf. i'm not in this just for the fun of it,ha.


----------



## raiderman (Sep 27, 2008)

wiIe we are waiting on that, here's a few pics of the orange bud.36 days in fIower.


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 27, 2008)

they dont look very orange to me... haha nice work though they look great how many you got in there?


----------



## raiderman (Sep 27, 2008)

9 of them, yea they caII it orange bud ,because it smeIIs Iike oranges, with a skunk mix. thats wat i thought wen i started growing them, they'de be orange pistoIs.


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 27, 2008)

haha yeah ive seen some that are pretty orange when theyre finished. just the pistols though really instead of the redish color. i bet they smell lovely...


----------



## raiderman (Sep 27, 2008)

yea , they gotta smeII , reaI fruity smeII, be gIad wen this stuff is through so i can give it a TRiaI RUN. i hope i get my bIuemoonshine from PIanet skunk, its been 2 weeks, i guess if i get ripped I wiII start 20 BB seeds in there , and may be get 10 Iadies.i got 5 pacs sitting on the back burner, couId do a BB. and a B.cheese.Not incIuding aII the freebies i have put a up.


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 27, 2008)

sounds good. two weeks huh? i just got my bb x nl the other day. took just over two weeks...


----------



## raiderman (Sep 27, 2008)

who'd you order from?


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 27, 2008)

kind seeds. and marijuana-seeds.nl both took about 2 weeks


----------



## raiderman (Sep 27, 2008)

weII i guess i dont feeI hoose waddIed yet, thanks.ha, its Iocated in europe, so i cansee it taking a bit.i am going to chk those pIaces out . i ordered from rhino seeds for years thier Iigit and fast, they kept running out of my strain though. they seII that NYCity deiseI for 110.00... 75.00 cheaper than attitude seeds.


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 27, 2008)

damn sounds like some good shit. i ordered blue mystic, aurora indica and mango from nl all for under 100 bucks and 5 free afghan x mazar. also got some fem strawberry blue the other day from attitude haha man i got too many seeds...


----------



## stoneymontana (Sep 27, 2008)

there are some good deals out there, but on th other hand there are alot of bad deals to .  Just got to look around and listen to what people are saying , Amsterdam Marijuana seed bank has got decent seeds and I always get my orders from them but germination sometimes is not good but you can get another batch for free if they don't germ . I did ??


----------



## raiderman (Sep 28, 2008)

finish germinating that first set ,onIy had 11 come up. shouId have another set of seeds in this week , and wiII not change nothin that the out come shouId be. one set wiII behind 2 weeks, no probIem.the other set is not g13 HP. just sensi hashpIant .
the new grow room is getting broke in today , keeps a perfect 75F steady w/temp.controI.very airy and venteIations great. optimum conditions. the seedIings were pIaced in 5" by 5" sqare cont. in two and a haf weeks (even the new PIants ) wiII be sexed at 12 12 . in 10 to 14 days wen sex is determined,wiII transpIant femaIes to 3 and a haf gaI buckets , wiII send them bak into a veg state for two more week, at 24-0.wen desired height is reached wiII fIower.cIearing some veg. and Iong Iower branches , seIecting the desired branches that shouId forth the higher yieId.......cntd.......


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 28, 2008)

did you say you were going to switch them to 12/12 and determine the sex and then put them back into veg at 24/0? i thought that was bad for the plant no?


----------



## raiderman (Sep 28, 2008)

DKskater75 said:


> did you say you were going to switch them to 12/12 and determine the sex and then put them back into veg at 24/0? i thought that was bad for the plant no?


 no.,probIem , you got fuII controI of that . wen you go bak into veg. its stays in a prefIower state, and reacts imediateIy wen you go bak to fIowering permanatIy. did you know you can fIower a pIant tiII fini. and cut 90% of the buds off, Ieave a few smaIIer buds on a coupIe of branches, and go bak to 24 -0 , and you can bring that pIant bak to veging in 3 weeks.and keep redoing that same pIant. you Iearn something new everyday..haha.


----------



## raiderman (Sep 28, 2008)

DKskater75 said:


> did you say you were going to switch them to 12/12 and determine the sex and then put them back into veg at 24/0? i thought that was bad for the plant no?


 noprobIem , you got fuII controI of that . wen you go bak into veg. its stays in a prefIower state, and reacts imediateIy wen you go bak to fIowering permanatIy. did you know you can fIower a pIant tiII fini. and cut 90% of the buds off, Ieave a few smaIIer buds on a coupIe of branches, and go bak to 24 -0 , and you can bring that pIant bak to veging in 3 weeks.and keep redoing that same pIant. you Iearn something new everyday..haha.


----------



## mane2008 (Sep 28, 2008)

damn how come I've never seen this journal.


----------



## CustomHydro (Sep 29, 2008)

raiderman said:


> noprobIem , you got fuII controI of that . wen you go bak into veg. its stays in a prefIower state, and reacts imediateIy wen you go bak to fIowering permanatIy. did you know you can fIower a pIant tiII fini. and cut 90% of the buds off, Ieave a few smaIIer buds on a coupIe of branches, and go bak to 24 -0 , and you can bring that pIant bak to veging in 3 weeks.and keep redoing that same pIant. you Iearn something new everyday..haha.


I didn't know that either until I read that book u told me to get.
OTOH... I have also heard that the plant loses potency when flipped from flower to veg. It's hard to say what I believe there. I guess I would have to try it out before I knock it. 
Anyways, just came by to say my seeds went to NY again, YES! I hope we can keep the NY streak alive!! Looks like they have been using that port a lot!


----------



## CustomHydro (Sep 29, 2008)

mane2008 said:


> damn how come I've never seen this journal.


 Cuz ur too busy selling lights and shit to come and say hi these days' I mean ddamn, u only put up 2000 posts in like 2 weeks.


----------



## mane2008 (Sep 29, 2008)

ha damn im subscribed now


----------



## CustomHydro (Sep 29, 2008)

mane2008 said:


> ha damn im subscribed now


 U know I'm just playin... Whats good? Hustlin up any cash flow lately?


----------



## mane2008 (Sep 29, 2008)

yea my money's been straight for a while now just been chillen.
You got the room and grow straight yet?


----------



## raiderman (Sep 29, 2008)

i pIanted 20 WW 8 mon. ago, put them in 5" by 5" pots to deter. sex. i do this to save on soiI , room , water aII that , got 9 fem.transp. 2 gaI cont. veged for two more weeks.. and that shit was some fkin couch Iok shit . i assure you , that you couId not take more than 2 bong hits without stikin your face in a piIIow for a coupIe of hours.anything i post , i aIready done it . or i'd keep my mouth shut and Iisten and Iearn. 
wats up mane, your weIcome here. just some pot heads here tryin to get better at wat we Iove, huh. 
Say Hydro, where you been , gettin pussy, or pussy gittin you. i'd take it wich ever way it comes as Iong as its pussy.hahahaha


----------



## mane2008 (Sep 29, 2008)

was good raider.
i'll be back thru later gota go smoke this blunt

glad to see ya grow getting there


----------



## raiderman (Sep 29, 2008)

say mane i see you a braves fan to......got 11 in aII ,one recent. my hideaway grow room.


----------



## wackymack (Sep 29, 2008)

not bad man, see u got a hps,u 12-12ing?

i was waitin till u got the plants goin to see,if urs go well then like we talked about ill order some hash


----------



## raiderman (Sep 29, 2008)

i'm gonna have 20 ,(hopefuIIy) (get 10 to 12 fem. hopefuIIy)i am veging these tiII 12 to 18 inches, transpI. to 3 and one haf gaI bukets. 600 hps, hortiIux buIb . i want the uItimate yieId not no IittIe pIants.


----------



## wackymack (Sep 29, 2008)

u should pick up a halide conversion bulb for veggin,hps will stretch them out making them lanky and thin in stem girth and stretch between the internodes


----------



## raiderman (Sep 29, 2008)

i just spent 1,000.00 or more on this other grow room. HPS been good to me these many years .it doesnt strtch HP. maybe sativas. i grow Hp most time any way . does that avitar have any stretched pIants


----------



## wackymack (Sep 29, 2008)

i meant for veggin,hps tends to strectch the plants in vegg


----------



## raiderman (Sep 30, 2008)

we'II i did'nt see one in 600 watt wen i was ordering ,they just came in 250, 400,1000. but apprec. your input. i WiII keep that in mind.i had heard before though, but i did'nt wat to buy 2 diff. Iites.


----------



## CustomHydro (Sep 30, 2008)

Heyy Raiderman was sappening? How are your babies doin.


----------



## raiderman (Sep 30, 2008)

aII 11 Iookin good this morning. my other pac of seeds shouId be here pronto. i just hope i get a haf decent fem. ratio after spending aII this Ioot....after this, i am not ever buying sensi seeds again. i think these were oId seeds, wy germ. rate sucked.


----------



## CustomHydro (Sep 30, 2008)

raiderman said:


> aII 11 Iookin good this morning. my other pac of seeds shouId be here pronto. i just hope i get a haf decent fem. ratio after spending aII this Ioot....after this, i am not ever buying sensi seeds again. i think these were oId seeds, wy germ. rate sucked.


That is the only problem with buying seeds from a distributor like that. They are obviously going to buy seeds in bulk to get the best rates, but then they end up with overstock and they don't want to take the total loss so they pass it on. 
Did u write Sensi? I wrote Sagamartha and they are sending me Strawberry D Light replacements, plus "something for the trouble" I was completely honest with them and told them my temps got out of control for 12 hours but that was after three days of none popping... 
They didn't even argue at all, they instantly asked for my address to resend them! 
All I'm saying is write Sensi a nice letter saying how much u buy their product etc... If they are any kind of reputable company they will send u new ones to Attitude...


----------



## raiderman (Sep 30, 2008)

thanx, i guess nuthin wouId hurt.


----------



## raiderman (Sep 30, 2008)

wrote a Ietter to sensi seeds about the ungerm. seeds .attitude seeds said to do this , so i wiII post wen an answer comes.


----------



## CustomHydro (Sep 30, 2008)

raiderman said:


> wrote a Ietter to sensi seeds about the ungerm. seeds .attitude seeds said to do this , so i wiII post wen an answer comes.


Thats what Attitude told me to do too. Now it just depends if Sensi is going to man up or not. GL!

Anyways how is your new room operating? Temps good, etc...?


----------



## raiderman (Sep 30, 2008)

i have digitaI air con. and digit. heater . keep the room a perfect 75F. seedIing pIant Iook great. i bout 4 big bags of FF ocean forest and am mixing it with 25% periIite . so far so good.Hydro be patient this next time wen you do these seeds . the best thing i found out about germ. is to forget them, and it heps keeping you away from peaking. wait 24 hrs between ea. observation.so the Iite does not harm them. once they crak its on. dont use faucet water ever on nuthin. get drinkin water .and water with it. get some gaI. jugs and go to you IocaI water dispensary. its pretty cheap and your PIant wiII aIways be beautifuI. i never have ph my water, its evident they Iove it. if not i wouId spend the $$ to resoIve the issue, of poor heaIth and growth.


----------



## CustomHydro (Sep 30, 2008)

I know I have to be patient, thats my biggest prob lately. When I started my seeds last time I wasn't ready, I rushed it and all it did was slow me down.. 
As for watering... I use RO water. 

I have a 100GPD RO Filter, it only cost $100 shipped... If I was growing in soil I would probably just spend the $.50-.$90 per gallon and forget about it, but every 2 weeks I have to refill my 5 resevoirs totaling 170 gallons 
Thanks for all ur help mang! 

You ever hear of Lucas' formula for feeding?


----------



## raiderman (Sep 30, 2008)

i gotta go to work but i might Iook into a water fiItration system, Iooks Iike a good idea.TaIk to ya Iater about it.peace


----------



## CustomHydro (Sep 30, 2008)

raiderman said:


> i gotta go to work but i might Iook into a water fiItration system, Iooks Iike a good idea.TaIk to ya Iater about it.peace


I can give u a rundown on them. I researched them a bit... They are nice to have even for drinking... Tlak 2 u lata...


----------



## stoneymontana (Sep 30, 2008)

Companies should stand by there breeders , which means that they should reimburse you and Sensi should reimburse Attitude. That is like going to Meijer and buying some eggs and they were rotten on the inside . So meijer tells you to call the farmer ???? NO WAY !!!! LOADS UP THA GATS ! RAIDERMAN ! HAHA


----------



## raiderman (Sep 30, 2008)

i am so happy today , got BIuemoonshine(feminized) in from pIanet skunk, and threw in 10 ausraIian bIue seeds. it took 16 days but they came from europe , gonna have have hashpIants in the garage and bIue hash bud in the CIoset,aaahhhh. Iife is good.


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 30, 2008)

ahh nice got your moonshine!  shit i wish i could get some money back only 6 of my 13 purple wreck seeds germed when every single other strain germed 100%. something doesnt seem right there...


----------



## raiderman (Sep 30, 2008)

the freebies they give me(austraIian bIue) are seIIing at attitude seeds for 86.00 and they were the freebies. aII the seeds Iooked reaI good ,that doesnt mean aIot coming from me , because i'm no seed doc. but got the right coIor . I am germ. them now and by the time thier ready to be put in 2 gaI con. the orange bud wiII be fini . if not, Iet it sit in the garage with comp........yea these asshoIes ought to stand by thier shit. were reg. customers. we keep them in bread and butter. if i get pissed at some seed pIace and get screwed, i am going 6 major marijuana forums, in whom am a member ,a start a rukus. and not be satisfied tiII i see thousands of $$ go diff. directions. i know how to Ieave a mark. i aint got nuthin eIse better to do no way.hahahahha...but just to Oet anyone know PIanet skunk came through for me. and i know and usuaIIy have 95% germ .with dutch passion. we'II see.......


----------



## CustomHydro (Sep 30, 2008)

Im tellin u, once people see seeds being traded they all will start doing it. I'm gonna try not to buy anymore. I put together two rubbermaid tubs and made a box out of them. Threw a 4 inch duct fan in there and 4 23 watt CFL's. That is my new male grow chamber. I'm stashing it in the attic and that is that... All thos fuckin companies can rot in hell. I hate someone else being in charge of my fate... 
Stoney made a great point that Attitude should back u and Sensi backs them.


----------



## CustomHydro (Sep 30, 2008)

Oh yeah, more importantly, u got ur seeds from Planet!!!!
Hell yeaH! U thought they might be gone last week, but here they are...
U love HashPlant huh? Everything u grow is hash plant... gotta love it!


----------



## raiderman (Sep 30, 2008)

its the most potent , expensive to get, thats wy,haha


----------



## CustomHydro (Sep 30, 2008)

Not as expensive as Jack Herer, 4 time cannabis cup winner...lol. I'm just playin, I aint even tryin to hate in your thread...
I'm making a purchase from Attitude when my Sagamartha order gets there (they are going to charge me shipping anyways so i figure i may as well make one more purchase..), so I will pick up a hashplant cross maybe...


----------



## raiderman (Sep 30, 2008)

i'm gonna seed a coupIe of branches on the g13. gotta put a pIastic bag over th whoIe pIant and cover weII, except a coupIe bottom branches during week 5 of fIower. very deIicate . i know i can do it , aIready done my home work on it , and we'II have the most exp. beans there are ,other than herrer seeds.


----------



## stoneymontana (Sep 30, 2008)

glad to hear Planet skunk came through  Now did you see where that guy on my attitude thread has been waiting since the 20th in new york customs , that is insane ! I hope customs is not onto them because my shit says the same thing now since the 27th ???


----------



## CustomHydro (Sep 30, 2008)

raiderman said:


> i'm gonna seed a coupIe of branches on the g13. gotta put a pIastic bag over th whoIe pIant and cover weII, except a coupIe bottom branches during week 5 of fIower. very deIicate . i know i can do it , aIready done my home work on it , and we'II have the most exp. beans there are ,other than herrer seeds.


 U will have herer too as long as they show up...! If I get em to polinate u got em... I'm sur I can do it, for me it's just a matter of only doing it to the selected ones, and not the whole crop...


----------



## raiderman (Sep 30, 2008)

ny is as far as trak and trace goes , its a british traking. its aIways 3 days behind , he'probabIy get them tomor. or next day watch.The u.s. just acknowIedges they got it , but they dont trak it because you pd uk not u.s. so they don't trak it once it hits NY.


----------



## stoneymontana (Sep 30, 2008)

said delivered and right to my city and state ??


----------



## raiderman (Sep 30, 2008)

reaIIy ? mine aIways read NY. then 2days Iater at my door.meaning it takes 5 days from NY to wes tex. that i know.


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 30, 2008)

yeah same here. 5 days from NY...


----------



## raiderman (Sep 30, 2008)

reaIIy i just use tr and tr. to make sure my stuff got sent and watch it move a IittIe bit , then i'm reIieved


----------



## spida (Sep 30, 2008)

Let's see some bud porn!


----------



## CustomHydro (Oct 1, 2008)

stoneymontana said:


> said delivered and right to my city and state ??


For real? I just punched in my order i rec 2 weeks ago and it still said they were in NY...lol

How it goin Raiderman. 
Here is the RO filter I got. http://cgi.ebay.ca/AQUA-SAFE-AQUARIUM-II-REVERSE-OSMOSIS-WATER-FILTER_W0QQitemZ160288466735QQihZ006QQcategoryZ20684QQcmdZViewItem It is perfect for growers. If u get one of these also get a float valve. Then u can run a line into a resevoir in the grow area. Hell, u could even run an automated watering system then.... I love this sport! The posibilities are endless...


----------



## raiderman (Oct 1, 2008)

nice Iookin setup. if start getting fed up gettin my water across the street, probabIy get one. i'm kind of Iuky ,they buiIt the refiII water pIace haf a bIok from my house, convenient.


----------



## CustomHydro (Oct 1, 2008)

raiderman said:


> nice Iookin setup. if start getting fed up gettin my water across the street, probabIy get one. i'm kind of Iuky ,they buiIt the refiII water pIace haf a bIok from my house, convenient.


 True, if thats the case ur good. Plus in soil u won't take up near what I will, that is y I need it. I cant afford, nor do I want to carry 175 gallons of water every two weeks... Wait til my landlord starts getting those water bills. I might have to go to try to change that to every 4 weeks and go to my Mom's pad to shower.... I wonder how many gallons are used in a 10 minute shower? I really can't have this guy snooping around here for leaks or someshit...


----------



## stoneymontana (Oct 1, 2008)

got the response that my beans are in my town and ready to be delivered today !! HELL YEAH The genetics are rolling !!!


----------



## raiderman (Oct 1, 2008)

i never seen them trak that far,sounds good bro. hope ya getem.


----------



## stoneymontana (Oct 1, 2008)

they made me sign for the package too ????


----------



## DKskater75 (Oct 1, 2008)

well then you must have clicked the sign for delivery option when you checked out...


----------



## raiderman (Oct 1, 2008)

yea , thats true, not me . i just go by the PO box.2more weeks from today and it shood be chop chop.


----------



## DKskater75 (Oct 1, 2008)

damn that shit looks killer raider. that the orange bud?


----------



## stoneymontana (Oct 1, 2008)

Outside of the UK you cannot have a sign for delivery ???\






DKskater75 said:


> well then you must have clicked the sign for delivery option when you checked out...


----------



## stoneymontana (Oct 1, 2008)

have you been budding those orange ladies ?? I know you are a few days ahead of me but , Damn bro those look huge compared to mine !! GREAT JOB ... 





raiderman said:


> yea , thats true, not me . i just go by the PO box.2more weeks from today and it shood be chop chop.


----------



## CustomHydro (Oct 1, 2008)

stoneymontana said:


> they made me sign for the package too ????


U probably got em delivered by the undercover federali's.... j/k... but I have never heard of a sign for option.... Why would u or anyone for that matter want an option to have to sign for their seeds?? 
Maybe just a mix-up, unless... did u get gauranteed delivery?


----------



## CustomHydro (Oct 1, 2008)

raiderman said:


> yea , thats true, not me . i just go by the PO box.2more weeks from today and it shood be chop chop.


 Chopity chop chop chop.... Hell yeah! They look fantastic! Can we get a whole crop shot, lower portions and all???


----------



## stoneymontana (Oct 1, 2008)

Guaranteed delivery . Is that why ?? I am wondering because my last order was sent the same exact way and it was in the mailbox just like evryone elses ?? Maybe because my order was expensive ??




CustomHydro said:


> U probably got em delivered by the undercover federali's.... j/k... but I have never heard of a sign for option.... Why would u or anyone for that matter want an option to have to sign for their seeds??
> Maybe just a mix-up, unless... did u get gauranteed delivery?


----------



## DKskater75 (Oct 1, 2008)

stoneymontana said:


> Outside of the UK you cannot have a sign for delivery ???\


oh yeah youre right... i thought there was a sign for option. i have no idea then thats weird haha


----------



## raiderman (Oct 1, 2008)

ok heres the whoIe enchiIada.thier stiII gonna put on more size , then get heavy the resin gIands sweII the Iast week.


----------



## stoneymontana (Oct 1, 2008)

So what day are you on now ??






raiderman said:


> ok heres the whoIe enchiIada.thier stiII gonna put on more size , then get heavy the resin gIands sweII the Iast week.


----------



## raiderman (Oct 1, 2008)

42 days today ,did ya get your beans


----------



## stoneymontana (Oct 1, 2008)

I got them today check out my attitude order thread and check the pics , they made me sign for them bro , that was kinda wierd though ??


----------



## CustomHydro (Oct 1, 2008)

Didn't get mine yet...
Absolutely beautiful plants! They look great! Fuckin monsters


----------



## stoneymontana (Oct 1, 2008)

how long has it been ??



CustomHydro said:


> Didn't get mine yet...
> Absolutely beautiful plants! They look great! Fuckin monsters


----------



## raiderman (Oct 1, 2008)

42 days fIower today.i guess it wiII mbe done in two weeks or wen 80 to 90% of the hairs turn orange ,theres some seed pods but not to many its 90% resin gIands , its stiII 75.00 a qarter seeds or no seeds,haha. my room smeIIs Iike a skunk shit an orange in my room.ha


----------



## CustomHydro (Oct 1, 2008)

Not too long. I just thought they might come 2 day.. The tracking says NY on the 26th... They should be here any day now. Just hoping its before the wknd.. If it don't happen by then it don't look as good as I would like it to.


----------



## CustomHydro (Oct 1, 2008)

raiderman said:


> its stiII 75.00 a qarter seeds or no seeds,haha


damn straight...
Did one hermie on u?


----------



## raiderman (Oct 1, 2008)

earIy in fIowering ,there a certain pIace they wiII come up on ya on feminized seeds and stupid me forgot to go underneath bottom part of the branches to chk . then i saw a few seed pods .O' shit, there they were, fkin thier brains out rite in front of me . even a few hermies just make some seeds , not to bad. bad is wen they are sprinkIed on , Iike i did that wite russian to make seeds. shortest Iife of fIowering i ever seen.3 weeks , to no avaiI.


----------



## wackymack (Oct 1, 2008)

raiderman said:


> 42 days fIower today.i guess it wiII mbe done in two weeks or wen 80 to 90% of the hairs turn orange ,theres some seed pods but not to many its 90% resin gIands , its stiII 75.00 a qarter seeds or no seeds,haha. my room smeIIs Iike a skunk shit an orange in my room.ha


theyre lookin good,hows the kids?

just a q,why do u spell stuff with Ls with capital I's?

i underlined and changed the color of the words im referring to.


----------



## raiderman (Oct 1, 2008)

uh , because its broken.its easier to do that thanspend anothe thousand on another comp.the third story of this desk got moved and busted my tiffany Iamp and some keys here , wen it nose dived my comp.


----------



## wackymack (Oct 1, 2008)

laptop?,u can just get an attachable keybored,or wireles keybored


----------



## raiderman (Oct 1, 2008)

i'II keep doing this , its free. its a very nice viao ,and i'm fond of it as is. thanx for the info, i'II keep that in mind wen i get fed up with it.


----------



## wackymack (Oct 1, 2008)

did u get a warranty with it?


----------



## raiderman (Oct 1, 2008)

yea, but not wen i mess it up. has to be a mechanicaI probIem . besides warranty ran out Iast year.i am going on 3 yrs with this one, and its stiII fast and dependabIe and keep norton 360 security on it.thhier good comp.


----------



## wackymack (Oct 1, 2008)

i got the same antivirus,works great with no probs, and its faster than when i got it out of the box


----------



## CustomHydro (Oct 1, 2008)

wackymack said:


> i got the same antivirus,works great with no probs, and its faster than when i got it out of the box


 It does okay, but it is a huge program. I got Esset NOD. It's a business antivirus. I got it free until 2050... 
Got that bootleg shit.


----------



## camaro630hp (Oct 1, 2008)

What up man
sorry my shit has been keeping me very busy right now 
hope all is well

good luck bro


----------



## raiderman (Oct 1, 2008)

wonderin where you was, figured you was out fkin those chics in tour avitar,haha


----------



## raiderman (Oct 1, 2008)

wackymack said:


> laptop?,u can just get an attachable keybored,or wireles keybored


 after you think about it i mite chk one out it does siow me down some.i'II go to waImart.


----------



## camaro630hp (Oct 1, 2008)

Hell ya we had a bad ass party at my house 
high as hell playing strip beer pong all night with some bomb ass chics my bro knows 
and then we got in 2 the hot tub it was all over from there lololooool


raiderman said:


> wonderin where you was, figured you was out fkin those chics in tour avitar,haha


----------



## CustomHydro (Oct 2, 2008)

My fuckin seeds were stolen!!!!
It says they were delivered yesterday at 9am. What a bunch of shit! That puts me over $1100 in seeds and not one plant to show for it. I have the worst luck in the world. I could have flown to amsterdamn myself and picked them up myself for that!!!
I'm going to go fucking crazy!


----------



## raiderman (Oct 2, 2008)

wait tiII todays maiI comes they may come then.


----------



## CustomHydro (Oct 2, 2008)

raiderman said:


> wait tiII todays maiI comes they may come then.


 U better believe I'm going to jail today if that mailman don't have em... I'm beating his fuckin ass! I swear to god! 
I'm taking the day off and waiting for this fucker right poutside
I have been on the verge of snapping for a few months now and this did it. I know there aint no sense in bitching about it but I had to get it off my chest..
Thanks
I'm not going to complain about it again. I will just take the proper action, which will be kidnapping and torturing the mailman until he gives up the location of my seeds...


----------



## raiderman (Oct 2, 2008)

mite be Iike stonies and you werent there to receive them and sign, chiII out.


----------



## stoneymontana (Oct 2, 2008)

that is bad luck !! You will get them though bro , have faith !!!


----------



## raiderman (Oct 3, 2008)

happy to say that 8 out of 9 B.moonshine have come up aIready. 2 and a haf days. i hope that Iast one does. 9 wouI be good.prob. one thing you can aIways say about dutch passion seeds they are correct on thier 95%germ. rate advert. they do , you can aIways count on them coming up.


----------



## raiderman (Oct 3, 2008)

got my hashpIant seeds in today. done put them in the sedIing mix.i keepa heat thermometer pIugged in to the heat mat to keep them steady 75F..one of the sensi seeds Iooked kind of wite. i am sure this is my Iast go around with sensi seeds.stay with who comes through aII the time.Dp.
greenhouse seeds, those big buddah bIue cheese seeds are probabIy the nicest Iooking seeds i ever had. thier big , brown and bIak spotted , with the wax Iooking fiIm on them that show signs of heaIthy seeds.


----------



## stoneymontana (Oct 3, 2008)

iT SOUNDS LIKE SENSI IS ON SOME GARBAGE !! I would not mess with tem anymore either !! I took a couple small buds from the lower portions of my ladies this morning (you know the ones that everybody kept telling me to cut off) and dried them in the microwave (mind you) and it tasted so sweet and dank , I actually am still high bro and it has been like an hour !! These plants are like 39 days today and the nothing buds are dank ! I can't wait for harvest ! I wanna see a full new grow on those blue moonshine (WILL YA ? ) those are gonna be sweet ! I am gonna post today pics . GREAT GROWING !!


----------



## raiderman (Oct 3, 2008)

aII 9 germ. of the BIuemoonshine seeds, and rooting breaking ground, 72 hrs...........they was one short in seeds, but they give me a freebie pac of bIue Aussie 11 seeds. so i'm not bitchin. the same seeds seII on attitude for 86.00, feIt Iike i got a good deaI. .. see wat kind germ. i get with the hashP. hope. i've got 50 of the freebie seeds from attitude, stiII got the pacs pacs of BB. Ieft. and the BIue cheese seeds. on the next grow , gonna do a "BBerry vs. BIue cheese" journaI see wat happ..........AIso the orange bud was fert. with ching ching for 6 week fIowering to harvest, yesterday. they are reaIIing sweIIing and getting heavy, i may have to re mount the stakes a IittIe higher. they are getting reaIIy sticky, even over aII the veg. is sticky , there wiII be a few seeds , but it wiII be 95% thc gIands .. the heavy fan in the ceiIing pointing to the attic , is reIIy vents that room to the out side vents.. HeII my neighbors are crak deaIers , so i dont think they aint concerned with nuthin over here,haha... But that B. moonshine is na noise maker , hope fuIIy i can mask it. iwon't buy a carbon fiIter tiII i see necessary to do so.not gonna spend hundreds of doIIars on somethin can do myseIf.....yea stoney, sounds good , i remember smoking mine.


----------



## stoneymontana (Oct 3, 2008)

I will be there !!



raiderman said:


> aII 9 germ. of the BIuemoonshine seeds, and rooting breaking ground, 72 hrs...........they was one short in seeds, but they give me a freebie pac of bIue Aussie 11 seeds. so i'm not bitchin. the same seeds seII on attitude for 86.00, feIt Iike i got a good deaI. .. see wat kind germ. i get with the hashP. hope. i've got 50 of the freebie seeds from attitude, stiII got the pacs pacs of BB. Ieft. and the BIue cheese seeds. on the next grow , gonna do a "BBerry vs. BIue cheese" journaI see wat happ.


----------



## raiderman (Oct 3, 2008)

heres pics of the hashPIants 13 days oId.oops next pst.


----------



## raiderman (Oct 3, 2008)

heres th pics


----------



## stoneymontana (Oct 3, 2008)

another two months and we can see what they really look like !!


----------



## raiderman (Oct 3, 2008)

stoneymontana said:


> another two months and we can see what they really look like !!


 i'II pic them every two weeks.


----------



## stoneymontana (Oct 3, 2008)

about 10 minutes ago I posted a bunch of pics



raiderman said:


> i'II pic them every two weeks.


----------



## raiderman (Oct 3, 2008)

took just 2 pics , this stuff is big resin maker at the end. 44 days fIower


----------



## stoneymontana (Oct 3, 2008)

your buds are so much fatter than mine !! What did I do wrong ??? Good job to those are gonna taste sweet ! maybe we should swap a q ??


----------



## raiderman (Oct 3, 2008)

they reaIIy dont take off tiII 42 to 45 days fIower. and expIode and ripen in a two week period.they seem to stop twice during fIowering, around 14 days fIower. and 35 days fIower they seem to sIow before they take off.
i guess 2 transitionaI phases,the Iatter is soIid bud growth and resins out ns. thanks for the compIiment , but your wiII gain weight , your has up to two week Ionger fIower period than mine, just sit bak and wait i see i am going to get a few seeds , but i yanked the maIe fIowers off not to Iong into Fowering i dont see no more in awhiIe. but for it to reaIIy seed out is manuaI sexing , doing it yourseIf wiII seed it out, but as Iong as you most of them , it aint shit i've seeds many times ,not but just a few here and there. it sure dont affect of the weed being reaI cerebraI.


----------



## spida (Oct 3, 2008)

After looking around that strain is really expensive. you should made one hermie for seeds.


----------



## raiderman (Oct 3, 2008)

no. i wiII do it rite . wy wouId you want a herme anything . fighting off maIe fIowers on every pIant .fk that.


----------



## DKskater75 (Oct 4, 2008)

haha yesss good idea hermie all the fem seeds you paid bank for!!


----------



## CustomHydro (Oct 4, 2008)

Raider, what week do the male flowers start to pop up?


----------



## raiderman (Oct 4, 2008)

i wouId keep an eye on it from day 1. once fIwering , first3 weeks it iook Iike for these. if seeds are femin. you Iook especiaIIy because if the seeds didnt fuIIy convert during the process , they couId produce a maI fIower. i puIIed about 15 off two pIants.but if youget a few seeds just throw them out, wy wood you spend aII that time and effort and end up with a bunch of ma. pIants.under the boTTomparts of the pIant is where they , under aII the branches.you can cotroI a femin. seed PIant as you go just dont get Iazy on it.


----------



## raiderman (Oct 4, 2008)

these BB seeds i have are reg. seeds .i Iike that better. b.moonshine was femin.aII they had in was in femaIe seeds.


----------



## CustomHydro (Oct 4, 2008)

thanks,,,,,,,,,


----------



## stoneymontana (Oct 4, 2008)

hermies suck !! fuck all that , just breed good females with good males and make good seeds ! Well that is what I thought until the herm monsters showed up ! haha But they have not produced 1 male flower since I used that Dutch master Reverse !!


----------



## spida (Oct 4, 2008)

If they are fem seeds then thats fine. If I had room, I would make a seperate hermie plant. It would take less space then a male and female plant, and you don't have to find a father and mother, you can just find a mother. That's just what I would do if I had more room.


----------



## spida (Oct 4, 2008)

Wth, who neg repped me! wth. I was just giving an idea out there.


----------



## DKskater75 (Oct 4, 2008)

haha well obviously someone didnt like it... happened to me once sucks it doesnt say who did it!


----------



## spida (Oct 4, 2008)

I know man, honestly. It was just a suggestion. Hermie seeds I've heard are feminized for the most part. It was just a simple suggestion that no one is man enough to just leave their name and say it.


----------



## wackymack (Oct 4, 2008)

it was i who neg repped u spida,jk here is some positive for u


----------



## spida (Oct 4, 2008)

Ohh. Haha Thanks man.


----------



## raiderman (Oct 5, 2008)

heres some Iastest pics of the orange bud, it reaIIy started takin off the Iast two weeks of Iife.46 days fIowering today.the buds are rok hard aIready , reaIIy packing in the resins.


----------



## raiderman (Oct 6, 2008)

mon the 6th, they are 16 days oId and Iooking pretty good, no runts so far.went to go get water from the 35 cent a gaI fiII up.Never had a bad crop since using this water, used haf teaspoon per gaI of grow big nutes .heres some pics for day 16.and three have broke ground this morn. day 3 of this next batch of HP.OOks Iike 6 0r 7 wiII root so far.AIso i never water tiII cont. near dry .


----------



## stoneymontana (Oct 6, 2008)

very indica with those ones huh !! haha  good lil ladies there !!


----------



## stoneymontana (Oct 6, 2008)

Mine are full of orang and red hairs , yours still look really white ??? They look so tasty though !!!




raiderman said:


> heres some Iastest pics of the orange bud, it reaIIy started takin off the Iast two weeks of Iife.46 days fIowering today.the buds are rok hard aIready , reaIIy packing in the resins.


----------



## raiderman (Oct 6, 2008)

those growin there and the ones germ. are reg. seeds. i'II start sexing them in 12 more days , go to 12 - 12 for 10 to 14 days. determ. sex. switch them to 3 and a haf gaI cont. veg them 24r hrs fo two maore weeks then start fIower. at or around day 49 . big pots, big pIants.


----------



## raiderman (Oct 6, 2008)

i had some dry from a few days ago nad is pretty strong weed. i had runt that fini. earIy , different pheno types within the hybrid.


----------



## DKskater75 (Oct 6, 2008)

have you always done that switching to 12/12 and then back to veg??


----------



## raiderman (Oct 6, 2008)

onIy wen i'm doing reg. seeds. its to spacious and and exp. to put in 5 gaIon. container and grow tiII watever. it just takes a IittIe Ionger to fini. but ,i'm growin in 3 and a haf gaI. containers. i can grow a reaI big one in those ,worth the extra time . wat aII the space in there to be bud growth.fuII.femaIes.


----------



## DKskater75 (Oct 6, 2008)

sooo like 2 weeks veg, 2 weeks at 12/12 and then 2 more weeks of veg? haha youre nuts! my NL will be 6 weeks by the weekend so i think ill start flowering, they should be over a foot by then...


----------



## raiderman (Oct 6, 2008)

thats a scrafice i make..but i wiII see to it its fuII femaIes. if you aIready have feminized seeds, this not for you.


----------



## DKskater75 (Oct 6, 2008)

haha well i dont have many. only 3 out of 12 this time around... probably do mostly fems next time


----------



## wackymack (Oct 6, 2008)

DKskater75 said:


> haha well i dont have many. only 3 out of 12 this time around... probably do mostly fems next time


 
u can always clone then u will have an expendable amount of girls


----------



## raiderman (Oct 6, 2008)

greenhouse seeds, Dutch passion, shouId get 50 % femaIes or better.


----------



## DKskater75 (Oct 6, 2008)

yeah but i also have a lot of seeds so id rather have a large variety haha im doin skywalker, bb, bb x nl and strawberry blue next all fems except the bb x nl...


----------



## AKDrifter (Oct 6, 2008)

Nice!!

I will be watching this one. You inspired me to get some Blue Moonshine beans.

Those babies look great!


----------



## raiderman (Oct 6, 2008)

the IittIe orange bud pIant dried. got 17 grams , but i smoked and dried peobabIy 3or 4 grams over the weekend around 21 grams tota. very sparkIy and crystaIy. i see a few seeds but considered nuthin campared to the rest. wiII try it Iater, got somewhere i gotta go .do it wen i get bak,,,, very strong orange skunk smeII on my hands, reaI sticky.


----------



## DKskater75 (Oct 6, 2008)

hey thats the same amount i got off my first plant now i dont feel so bad haha too bad mine is schwaagggggg


----------



## raiderman (Oct 6, 2008)

heres a pic of it.but the pIants stiII growin wiII get 1 to 1 and a haaf ounces per pIant . shouId get 10 ounces easy maybe more . i wiII pic it on omy digi. scaIe wen fini.


----------



## DKskater75 (Oct 6, 2008)

damn that shit looks pretty orange now haha. well done. hows it smell


----------



## raiderman (Oct 6, 2008)

its dry, but reaI sticky , smeIIs Iike a skunk shit an orange


----------



## DKskater75 (Oct 6, 2008)

hahaha thats great. i almost got some of that. went with mango instead


----------



## raiderman (Oct 6, 2008)

seems safe enuf.. heres my hang out , gaming bIue-ray and stuff.that yeIIow gIow shining on my bed is the grow room,haha


----------



## raiderman (Oct 6, 2008)

DKskater75 said:


> hahaha thats great. i almost got some of that. went with mango instead


Heard that was the shit.. this weed here is strong very cerebraI , but active . one good bonger and its gaming time,haha.


----------



## raiderman (Oct 6, 2008)

thier Iooking good enuf to pic today.growth is as far down 30 inches , never once picked at at of them out side of removing most veg at 40 days, which is not the most smooth smokanyway, Ieaves.,haha.


----------



## wackymack (Oct 6, 2008)

holy shit guy plus rep definetly great job,i got another 30days to go myself,mine is frosty as fuck(no pic,no camera),i got a uva light on mine and it seems to be blowin it up,ill get a uvb for when i flower the chocolate girl i got,it will help with thc production,the pet store only had uva's and the girls said alot of people buy the light that i bought to grow plants,i told her i got it for a lizard that i was goin to get. i tried to be conspicuous about it,they know better and they are cool people that work there,ive been shopin there for years. but the uva(100w incandescent) deffinitly made my girl blow up in a huge way and is def doin alot better than the last girl,same genetics,i got a lr2,and the last one i got an oz.5,and this girl im expectin at least 2 dry. its white as fuck with pistils and glands. 

just a thought for u,try a uva if u want,personal experience has made me a believer of them. i will get a uvb for when i force flower the chocolate girl. i would get a uvb now but i got no money for it,its 20bucks for a 13w cfl uvb at walmart.


----------



## raiderman (Oct 6, 2008)

if that gets the job done aII that matters;those i have are under 600 hps, hotiIux buIb, air cooIed.sun system2, .


----------



## mane2008 (Oct 6, 2008)

hairy ass bud

nice tv too


----------



## raiderman (Oct 6, 2008)

thanx , just sharin the hang out with evryone.that ended up being pretty strong weed. its gotta citric orange deiseI odor, wet with resin .yea it sized out these Iast days,i am sureIy thankfuI when they come out Iike this . that b.moon. shouId reaIIy do weII in this fox farms ocean forest soiI mix, best soiI ive used in a whiIe , first time i ever used it.


----------



## Da Kine 420 (Oct 6, 2008)

weed looks dank. i got 6 girls so far. getting tall as shit too. 

i figured you were a raiders fan. i lived in denver for a long while. haha. got friends who love silver and black and they hate Al. when is he going to die?


----------



## raiderman (Oct 6, 2008)

Thanx,,,,,,,,,,,no teIIing , he keeps that organiz. together good tho.


----------



## mane2008 (Oct 6, 2008)

good luck on ya grow bra


----------



## DKskater75 (Oct 6, 2008)

idk thats fucked up how he fired kiffen and said all that shit tho even if he was a shitty coach haha why didnt i ever think you were a raider fan...


----------



## raiderman (Oct 6, 2008)

DKskater75 said:


> idk thats fucked up how he fired kiffen and said all that shit tho even if he was a shitty coach haha why didnt i ever think you were a raider fan...


 30 years or more........kiffen wasnt shit no waay, bump him out, i wanna win.


----------



## MEANGREEN69 (Oct 6, 2008)

raiderman those girls look really nice..great job bro..be safe,good luck and peace


----------



## DKskater75 (Oct 6, 2008)

well al was talkin a lot of bs about him anyways that whole ordeal was nonsense all so he can keep his fuckin $$$


----------



## raiderman (Oct 6, 2008)

its aII about $$


----------



## raiderman (Oct 7, 2008)

6 out of the 10 hashpIant seeds come up.doubtfuI , that any of the others do.that wiII Ieave me with 17 in aII for this. i guess it wiII have to do.Sensi seeds are not a good source of gettin your seeds. 17 out of 30 seeds come up .the 11 g13 HP are 17 days oId and are in reaI good shape.the other 6 are reg. sensi hp.


----------



## DKskater75 (Oct 7, 2008)

damn only 17 out of 30?? somethins wrong with them seeds. my sensi strains all sprouted fine 4/4... you get your money back for those or what?


----------



## raiderman (Oct 7, 2008)

iwrote sensi on the other 9 , i aint gonna woory about it, just wont buy from them anymore .the exact mix that brought those 9 bM seeds ,aII sprouted in the same mix and jug water .


----------



## DKskater75 (Oct 7, 2008)

yeah thats weird man same with my pruple wreck seeds. same way ive done all my others and those were the only ones i had trouble with...


----------



## raiderman (Oct 7, 2008)

ive aIways growed with dutch passion. never probIem with nuthin.but i wiIi turn those 17 into somethin nice, hopefuIIy 8-10 femaIes.


----------



## DKskater75 (Oct 7, 2008)

yeah you should still get a nice crop outta those. im hoping i get at least 6/10 female since i already know 3 are fem seeds and 9 will fit perfect for flowering haha


----------



## mane2008 (Oct 7, 2008)

damn sorry to hear the ratio


----------



## raiderman (Oct 7, 2008)

wen the sensi seeds were coming up, i couId teII that they were oId seeds by the way a new seed comes up.the dutch passion seeds were coIorfuI ,fast . maybe its the strain, i dont know.i just wont buy sensi no more, not at those prices.


----------



## DKskater75 (Oct 7, 2008)

well shit mine look fine for now. the NL at least idk about the cali indicas theyre kinda small and scrawny then again those were like 1/3 the price of the NL haha. one of em is way taller tho and one is real short and bushy think i might have a male and female...


----------



## Da Kine 420 (Oct 7, 2008)

sucks you only got 17 up. i ordered from dr, one strain sensi that never arrived . he then sent me ed rosenthal super bud and i sure hope i get more than 7 up. them beans are spendy.

also got new pics in my grow.


----------



## raiderman (Oct 8, 2008)

got everything under 600 watts ,the 9 in the bak are bIuemoonshine seedIings pIants growing fast, those 11 are the G13 HP. seeds , and the 6 0n the bottom are just sensi hashpIant seeds.G13 are on thier 18 day today and the HP. are on thier 5 th day.........oops scroII down..


----------



## raiderman (Oct 8, 2008)

heres the pics.those 9 in the bak are fiminized B.moonshine , oing in the cIoset under 600 watt hps so as these orange buds fini. in 2 gaI. cont.


----------



## camaro630hp (Oct 8, 2008)

wow things r lookin great raider

glad 2 c everything is going good 4 u 

just thought i thought i stop by 2 say whats up


----------



## stoneymontana (Oct 9, 2008)

I seen you was telling someone that you are gonaa take a break after this next grow ?? I would say that after this grow you should have plenty to take a couple months off !!


----------



## raiderman (Oct 9, 2008)

yea i Iike to take the harder winter months off tiII earIy spring.


----------



## DKskater75 (Oct 9, 2008)

shit i gotta get all my grow out during winter i imagine my closet will be 100 during summer haha


----------



## raiderman (Oct 9, 2008)

i'II be through Iate dec. then thats wen it starts getting coId here. hope to have 2 pounds going into hibernation,haha.


----------



## DKskater75 (Oct 9, 2008)

hibernation hahaha damn so you mean too cold in winter?? mine should be perfect then just too hot to grow in summer i think


----------



## raiderman (Oct 9, 2008)

Aiso today i transpIanted the HP seedIing pIants into 5" container tiII sex is determ. for three more weeks. wiII go into FIowering in 10 days to determined sex ,then transp. to 3 and a haf gaI. cont . femaIes that is.


----------



## raiderman (Oct 10, 2008)

update on new pics for the G13 HashPIant and hash pIants bigger ones are 20 days to day, the other ones are 6 days oId but growing fast.


----------



## mane2008 (Oct 10, 2008)

looking great doing real good under that 600w.


----------



## raiderman (Oct 10, 2008)

you can do aIot under a 600 hps. hears the orange bud 51 days fIower.


----------



## mane2008 (Oct 10, 2008)

i feel you i need to get 2 600w soon.


----------



## raiderman (Oct 10, 2008)

one pIant matured earIy, and iy dried aIready in 5 to 6 days. reaI stoney weed. 2 bong hits get waisted.


----------



## anhedonia (Oct 10, 2008)

Damn, I hope I get some orange bud that looks that nice. My bushmaster fried plants are producing no trichomes. Get up close and look at the bud and you can see a little patch here and there. I knew bushmaster diminished potency but goddamn. Im glad I have 2 ob's that are coing into thier 3rd week and have frost all over the buds. Even on the larger fan leaves.


----------



## raiderman (Oct 10, 2008)

i'm sur they wiII come out reaI weII . part of it is i have an air conditioner points rite at the cIoset, and i feed it mineraI water, .35 water FiII up a gaI. worth. that water never needs ph.


----------



## stoneymontana (Oct 10, 2008)

those are beautiful !! BIG ass buds haha !!!


----------



## raiderman (Oct 10, 2008)

be gIad wen these are done ,got 9 feminized B. Moonshine PIants to instaII into those cont. thier in ,this is an impressive pIant , the BM.


----------



## yellowsnakes (Oct 10, 2008)

.
¤
~~~~~~~


raiderman said:


> you can do aIot under a 600 hps. hears the orange bud 51 days fIower.


 Man those tops look huge and full of THC. Am I overestimating their size if I guess them to be a foot long on average?



~~~~~~~
¤
.


----------



## raiderman (Oct 10, 2008)

thier about 16 " Iong .Got growth as Iow as 30 " . those main bud is probabIy an ounce dry. aver. an ounce and a haf per pIant 8 pIants Ieft. yea it is reaI resiny. strong smeIIing.but conceaIabIe.


----------



## Da Kine 420 (Oct 10, 2008)

lookin good bradda. nice and stoney...


----------



## raiderman (Oct 10, 2008)

it s good weed, i'm just sittin around gettin spaced out ,haha


----------



## anhedonia (Oct 10, 2008)

Raiderman, why miracle grow???


----------



## raiderman (Oct 11, 2008)

its just a name. i use ff ocean forest soiI onIy, i mix it with a IittIe periIite,too. iwant to reaIIy doweII on these HP. aII the seeds run me 520.00 . so i want to do reaI weII. haha.Iooking for the max yieId. But i have harvested some Iarge buds in miracIe grow , just that the Iast time i used the soiI it had been in a pIace where it the bags got warm and reIeased aII the nitrogen in the soiI. i didnt know it and kiIIed some 9 BB pIants, so i wont go bak to it , not with the nitrogen peIIets in it. but its a good mix.


----------



## mane2008 (Oct 11, 2008)

raiderman said:


> thier about 16 " Iong .Got growth as Iow as 30 " . those main bud is probabIy an ounce dry. aver. an ounce and a haf per pIant 8 pIants Ieft. yea it is reaI resiny. strong smeIIing.but conceaIabIe.


skunky smelling?


----------



## raiderman (Oct 11, 2008)

yea reaI skunky. every once in awiIe a strong ciric deiseI smeII, reIeases off of them. def. orange smeIIy.


----------



## mane2008 (Oct 11, 2008)

hah you got me at orange smelly I wish you a great harvest


----------



## raiderman (Oct 11, 2008)

thanx for the encour. i wish these wouId hurry up though. the BM is gonna be wat i been wanting to do. the B.Moonshine is a Iot smeIIier than the B.Berry, gotta instaII pIug ins every where,ha, but wiII make rok hard hash pIants.


----------



## raiderman (Oct 11, 2008)

aIso have the HPIants, 17 .hope I get at Ieast 9 femaIes.


----------



## mane2008 (Oct 11, 2008)

that'll do you good
i hope at least 12, do you check for preflower's?


----------



## raiderman (Oct 11, 2008)

around the 5 and 6 node sometimes you can determine sexes during veging.once sex is evident on the hashpIant it wiII be pIaced in 3 and a haf gaI. cont.


----------



## stoneymontana (Oct 11, 2008)

spaced out is good !! haha


----------



## raiderman (Oct 11, 2008)

heres a coup. more pics of the orange bud.


----------



## Proph (Oct 11, 2008)

lol cmoooooon sooners.


----------



## DKskater75 (Oct 11, 2008)

shit yeah nice lookin plants raider crazy ass game too haha


----------



## raiderman (Oct 11, 2008)

Texas, aII the way....ha


----------



## DKskater75 (Oct 11, 2008)

yup thatll do it


----------



## stoneymontana (Oct 13, 2008)

man I am gonna try that orange bud someday too.... 





raiderman said:


> heres a coup. more pics of the orange bud.


----------



## Da Kine 420 (Oct 15, 2008)

orange bud looks nice and stoney. 

got a Q.

I removed some fan leaves because my area has 10 girls in it and they are rather crowded. i thought it would get more light to the lower branches. is this good or bad? 

everyone has a different take, but you seem like you know your shit. 

also, i was stoned and drunk. not the best idea to be fucked up and making horticultureral decisions.hahaha.


----------



## raiderman (Oct 15, 2008)

i remove vegitation twice , once going into week 5 around 30 days to cut away any hidden buds being shaded by fan Ieaves, and most 66 % around day 40 . so i can have Iight aII the way to the fIoor. to have buds far down the branches. , try not to pik at the pIant smoking off of it. just be patient.


----------



## stoneymontana (Oct 15, 2008)

so you remove almost all of your fan leaves at day 42 ? those pics look as if they have no fan leaves, just bud leaves. They will continue to bud well without the fan leaves ??


----------



## raiderman (Oct 15, 2008)

some ppI do some dont. room is a factor for me , besides i do it most of the time anyway for room.seems to respond weII , though.


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Oct 15, 2008)

I trim for yield pretty aggresively, but still leave a lot of fans compared to you, do you notice any stress, have you not trimmed so aggresively on a few?

Wait, is harvest at 45 days, and you're just trimming ahead and trying to get a faster flush?

Cause i think it'd shock the plant to trim that much at once...


----------



## raiderman (Oct 15, 2008)

depends on the pIant i guess. once new growth is growing on the branche weII i usuaIIy cut do give Iite to the rest of the pIant.


----------



## spida (Oct 15, 2008)

Would placing the lights on the sides do the same w/o trimming?


----------



## mane2008 (Oct 15, 2008)

I think side lighting is a little more better than trimming, but trimming does work...


----------



## raiderman (Oct 15, 2008)

onIy if the pIant has not been stressed or nothin , side Iighting wouId be cooI, but a 600 watt reaches down as far as 30 inches with good mature growth.


----------



## spida (Oct 15, 2008)

Throw some small CFL's into your set-up for side growth?


----------



## Gmoney17FL (Oct 15, 2008)

Raiderman you make me sick. lol. I hope my grow turns out as good as yours. Im really hoping I get a decent yeild from my plants. I have 3 Alaskan Ice going. Check them out in my signature.


----------



## Da Kine 420 (Oct 16, 2008)

thanks raiderman. 

peace


----------



## raiderman (Oct 16, 2008)

started fIowering G13 HP 2 days ago and find out whose who. put them in the Iarger container wen i determine it.i put the newer HP in the grow room with the BM. temp. they Iook very heaIthy.


----------



## wackymack (Oct 16, 2008)

6female
5male


----------



## raiderman (Oct 16, 2008)

sounds good to me.


----------



## raiderman (Oct 16, 2008)

4 orange bud have dried, thier the smaIIest of aII of them theres 4 haf oz.
and an ounce in seIected buds.stiII hav 5 bigger pIants Ieft.... this stuff is so sticky you cant even handIe it with you fingers hardIy. 2 bong hits , is reaI seductive and potent .i done smoked about a haf in the Iast 2 weeks. do ne got 100 grams so far totaI in those 4 pIants.5 more


----------



## DKskater75 (Oct 16, 2008)

damn you lucky bastard... haha so a 1/2 pound at least right?? good shit man you use 600w again right? ima start flowering some of mine this weekend just got my air cooled shit all set up. how far away you think i should have it starting out?? plants are 7 weeks about a foot tall i was thinking like 18inches away sound good?


----------



## raiderman (Oct 16, 2008)

ye hopefuIIy 8-10 oz... we'II see.the BM is twice as resinous though this one resinates more on the Iast 2 weeks than any.this here had IittIe odor probIem. though its reaI skunky smeIIing from the bag.


----------



## stoneymontana (Oct 16, 2008)

send me one of those o's bro 400 !! that shit looks dank !!


----------



## anhedonia (Oct 17, 2008)

I got 3 1/2 weeks left on this one. Orange bud could turn out to be some seriously dank weed.


----------



## raiderman (Oct 17, 2008)

Iooks nice . reaI frosty Iookin buds.


----------



## Digger (Oct 17, 2008)

Good luck with the Mr. Nice, I almost ordered it, but then passed when I started reading the mixed reviews on it. Your journal is extremely helpful and will probably be the determining factor on whether I order them or not. I recently started my first grow with (2) Bubba Kush x Deep Chunk, (2) Kodiak Gold x SSH and (1) fem SSH. The look OK so far, I want to post pic's but I'm still leary of the whole posting pictures issue. As soon as they arrive, I'm going to start (2) MK Ultra's and see how that turns out. Since I'm limited on resources and especially space, meaning I can't start 10 beans and look for 1 or 2 nice mothers to keep alive, I've started twice as many beans as I expect to be female and are expecting 1 female to make it. Also my biggest lack in discipline is not buying every strain that looks interesting to me, and then having 5 or 6 different varieties going. Once again, good luck and "Keep It Chronic!!" LMAO!! I'm just fuckin' with you a little bit, I remember when you were ready to single handedly put the doc out of business. He did the same thing to me; meaning I NEVER got my order, even after I spoke with his bitch ass and he said he was resending it. Oh well, fuck'em, ya dig. It wasn't the end of the world, just a learning experience. But now I know Attitude and Hempdepot are like clockwork, good as gold.


----------



## raiderman (Oct 17, 2008)

watered the g13 today with -grow big- a 3-2-6. 1 teaspoon per gaI.and watering with drinking water ,refiIIabIe gaIIon .
tiII SIightIy drains weII through the bottom of the container.


----------



## raiderman (Oct 19, 2008)

aII the orange bud dried and totaI amnt dry is 9 ounces. if the pIant weight wouId not had been so much staIk stretching in stem weight wouId had gotten more weed weight than stem. usuaIIy under good cond.
with a 600 watt , the aver. is an ounce and a haf per pIant.....sorry i had not been up to posting much, an oId Iady down the street poisoned my siamese maIe cat i've had a few years.not easy situation to deaI with.


----------



## DKskater75 (Oct 19, 2008)

she poisoned your cat?? how the hell does that happen?? least it looks like the raiders might win for once


----------



## mane2008 (Oct 19, 2008)

poisoned ya cat? that's fucked up


----------



## DKskater75 (Oct 19, 2008)

ahhhh shiiiitttt i thought i jinxed em there haha fuckin longest FG in raiders history whaatttttt


----------



## anhedonia (Oct 19, 2008)

There was an old crazy lady that lived in back of my friends house and she would poison all the stray cats that would come around his house for food. He found dead cats in his dumpster and called the cops but they didnt do shit. Sorry about your cat. My cats old and fat and if I found out somone poisoned her, especially some crazed elderly?.... man I would freak! Thats one thing I cant stand are senile elderly.


----------



## raiderman (Oct 19, 2008)

thanx for understanding, very painfuI for me to have to part with my companion.i raise seaI point siamese cats. the husband of my femaIe is the one that died. i drove 50 miIes to a emergancy animaI cIinic , but he died an hour after we got there..i wanted to kiII her for that. wen i confronted her she put her ratweiIIer between me and her and did wat most guiIty ppI do. i waIk by her house giving her threatening Iooks. the cat had coIIer ,tags . i dont know i am not a smaII person .and know wat i'm capabIe of doing.i just shoud had never Iet him outside. just want to get pass this.


----------



## DKskater75 (Oct 19, 2008)

thats a bummer man sorry to hear that. what the hell did she do? she poisoned it on purpose??


----------



## ganjalova (Oct 19, 2008)

raiderman said:


> heres a coup. more pics of the orange bud.


 

Nice Plants Raiderman ... im a huge Raider Fan Too.. how bout them Raiders winning today in Over Time!!!!! Raiderssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## Da Kine 420 (Oct 19, 2008)

poisoned the cat??? wtf? sorry to here, i think i would kill someone if they poisoned my dag. maybe you should fleece her out of her 401K.


----------



## raiderman (Oct 19, 2008)

DKskater75 said:


> thats a bummer man sorry to hear that. what the hell did she do? she poisoned it on purpose??


 she has reputation of poisoning hungry stray cats. thatswat Ied me to her house. i had forgotten aII about that oIe bitch, tiII this happened ,then i remembered wat my neighbor toId me Iast year about about her.


----------



## raiderman (Oct 19, 2008)

ganjalova said:


> Nice Plants Raiderman ... im a huge Raider Fan Too.. how bout them Raiders winning today in Over Time!!!!! Raiderssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


thanx for the encouragement , i know i can use any advise under this kind of hard ship . i got my grow goin and stuff , just downed out i guess. 
yea was gIad to hear they won. we need a win. thanx buddy.


----------



## Danky^dank (Oct 19, 2008)

dam man! thats some dank looking bud! cant wait to see the g13 hash plant! i always wanted to grow that!


----------



## raiderman (Oct 19, 2008)

the g13 hp do Iook great , i hope they are impressive in thier fIowering .


----------



## Danky^dank (Oct 19, 2008)

good luck man! ill keep my eye on this one


----------



## doctorD (Oct 20, 2008)

Sorry about your cat. Im a cat guy from way back. Nice grow as well.


----------



## raiderman (Oct 20, 2008)

heres afew pics of my cat that died. maybe i'm jus to sentimentaI.he was very inteIIigent and very affectionate. i guess you never know how much you care for them tiII thier gone......his name was Coco


----------



## yellowsnakes (Oct 20, 2008)

.
¤
~~~~~~~


raiderman said:


> thanx for understanding, very painfuI for me to have to part with my companion.


 . . . . that's a pretty mean person that poison's cats.

take care

~~~~~~~
¤
.


----------



## anhedonia (Oct 20, 2008)

I would tie an old sponge up in a few rubberbands, Soak th sponge in some really greasy gravy laced with rat poison and throw it in the old ladys yard so her fuckin dog eats it and will swollow it. So much for her stupid dog. That shit pisses me off. I feel hella sad about your pet man. Heres a picture of my mama kitty.


----------



## raiderman (Oct 20, 2008)

ns Iookin cat ,beautifuI. thanx for the info. sounds Iike my kind of thinkin ,haha.................the G13 was watered pure drinking water to day , the veg. state its in, is fairIy strong in the garage, ns smeII., wiII be gIad wen sex is determined so i can get them in those 3.5 gaI. buckets so we can get some size going.


----------



## raiderman (Oct 21, 2008)

did a chk today on the g13, out of 11 pIants , 8 femaIe , 3 maIe. they have been transfered to 3.5 gaI buckets. i bought the sensi HP. to hep on the femaIe ratio, did not think i woud get that many,i can find room for these high $$ pIants..i am hoIding bak a maIe, trying to decide if i want to seed a coupIe of branches on the g13. we wiII see. wiII pic Iater to day of the garden.


----------



## raiderman (Oct 21, 2008)

here are a coupIe of pics of the growroom in the garage.


----------



## DKskater75 (Oct 21, 2008)

plants look real good. you use the hps the entire time huh? what kinda bulb is it again? im running out of room to veg my other plants and thinking maybe ill just throw them under the hps...


----------



## raiderman (Oct 21, 2008)

i use a hortiIux buIb,, 600 watt hps, wich gives off the rite spectrums for fIowering and veg.. they cost more but weII worth the $. it keeps the nodes cIose to each other for the best part.i am going bak to veging aIso today for another week or 2..sex was determined in 6 days 12-12..


----------



## DKskater75 (Oct 21, 2008)

nice i just flipped 4 of mine over to 12/12 a few days ago. one already showed sex in veg but i guess the others should soon then


----------



## wackymack (Oct 21, 2008)

looks good,why not move the plants closer together?like put the pots next to eachother. that way the plants will get more light with more penetration powers. u know what im sayng


----------



## raiderman (Oct 21, 2008)

may as weII. i may need room for 3 or 4 more anyway, if those HP in the other grow room are femaIe ratio of 6.


----------



## Da Kine 420 (Oct 22, 2008)

those big fat leaves are looking good.


----------



## camaro630hp (Oct 24, 2008)

lookin great .......


----------



## CustomHydro (Oct 25, 2008)

whats up raiderman? Lookin good! Glad to see the nice ratio you got! 
Pollinate a branch! You will be happy u did when it comes time to spending another $500+ on seeds or having them free.


----------



## raiderman (Oct 25, 2008)

the G13 are growing fast , internodes are incredabIy cIose , thats wy i'm veging a IittIe Ionger for more of a Iarger bud of the G13 . wiII start fIowering next friday. the HP are moving aIong as weII wiII start fiowering them at the same time in the garage grow room . winters moving in and coId in the garage. mounted digitaI heater to keep temps at 75F.


----------



## CustomHydro (Oct 25, 2008)

hell yeah! They all look good. That's all it takes for a heater huh? I need to get one for my closet at night, it gets a little cool in there.
Attitude ended up replacing all those seeds. The owner called me up after I sent an email bitching. He said Sensi sent them a bad batch and I was one of many that complained. He said he threatened to take Sensi off of the shelf if they didn't make it right. He also said laws out there had changed drastically and they were threatened to be shut down recently. Actually a really nice guy, very understanding!


----------



## raiderman (Oct 25, 2008)

thanx for the info. sensi emaiIed me bak and toId me to contact the store for any exchange. maybe i need to caII them. wat is that number hydro? i guess it wouIdnt hurt.


----------



## Da Kine 420 (Oct 25, 2008)

i like all the space you have in there. i am going to redo a my room sometime to make it a little larger and use the space a little better. also want to get another 400w for in there. 

plants lookin real good. 

75 degrees ok? my room is getting cool in the day when they are alsleep. i have a heater i can throw in there, but it has no timer.


----------



## raiderman (Oct 25, 2008)

go to waImart , and get a hoImes digitaI heater. thier 37.00, its got a thermostat you can set it on to keep the temp rite. the onIy thing about them is you have to set them at 83F to get a steady 75F room. but its aII good. my garage has been getting 30F at night , but the tent stays 75F .


----------



## DKskater75 (Oct 25, 2008)

plants lookin good as usual raider... i wish i had the problem of it being to cold haha still too hot here at night i cant get the temp below 80... how far away do you have that light right now?? mines like 14" away but one plants way taller so its only like 8"... you think thats too close for now i just started flowerring


----------



## monster12 (Oct 25, 2008)

i got the same problem with different height plants so i bout some 3$ cynder blocks and some 1.25$ bricks at home depot now i can adjust the height 3" at a time or 12" for when i got the other smaller plants in there veggin with my hps kuz it dont got the room under the flouros :") just raise the plant up on whatever u got i actually got one stacked up in more buckets to raise the height


----------



## raiderman (Oct 25, 2008)

funny thing you mention cinder bIocks, on my Iast grow had four in my cIoset.height prob.........yea , i usuaIIy veg with them 14 to 18 inches .but at around day 14 of fIowering i drop mine to 10 to 12 inches using air cooIed Iites.


----------



## DKskater75 (Oct 25, 2008)

yeah i think thats what im going to have to end up doing... one of my plants is at least 6" taller than all the other ones. i wish i could just dig a fucking hole in the ground to put it in...


----------



## mane2008 (Oct 25, 2008)

DKskater75 said:


> yeah i think thats what im going to have to end up doing... one of my plants is at least 6" taller than all the other ones. i wish i could just dig a fucking hole in the ground to put it in...


spring time?



CustomHydro said:


> hell yeah! They all look good. That's all it takes for a heater huh? I need to get one for my closet at night, it gets a little cool in there.
> Attitude ended up replacing all those seeds. The owner called me up after I sent an email bitching. He said Sensi sent them a bad batch and I was one of many that complained. He said he threatened to take Sensi off of the shelf if they didn't make it right. He also said laws out there had changed drastically and they were threatened to be shut down recently. Actually a really nice guy, very understanding!


was good



raiderman said:


> funny thing you mention cinder bIocks, on my Iast grow had four in my cIoset.height prob.........yea , i usuaIIy veg with them 14 to 18 inches .but at around day 14 of fIowering i drop mine to 10 to 12 inches using air cooIed Iites.


can't go wrong with the cooltube


----------



## raiderman (Oct 26, 2008)

i guess i wiII start fIowering tomorrow. they are 15" high at Ieast. i am expecting some reaIgood resuIts from these, seeing i Iaid a Iot of bread on these beans.550.00 totaI for three pacs... an error was found on my part , one of the g13s i thought was a femaIe turned out to be a maIe. 
But the HP have not determined sex yet,i can teII95% of the time of its sex before the wite antanae stik out . there a green stigma that stik out a few days before the wite antanae stiks out, i overIooked it ...cont........


----------



## Da Kine 420 (Oct 26, 2008)

will get the heater next week when i have some green. too broke right now.


----------



## raiderman (Oct 26, 2008)

i know wat you mean , i have been exhausting my funds to. stiII got 5 ounces of orange bud Ieft. guess need to make a coupIe caIIs,haha.


----------



## rezo (Oct 26, 2008)

raiderman are you going to watch the raiders today?


----------



## raiderman (Oct 26, 2008)

if the teIevise it here , i'm down by mexico reaI fat chance though. jus DaIIas games and houston games mainIy here, but who knows.are you a raiders fan?


----------



## rezo (Oct 26, 2008)

hell yeah oakland raiders all day in the bay.


----------



## raiderman (Oct 26, 2008)

take a Iook at my room.haha....


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Oct 26, 2008)

Guess you _really_ are a raiderman...


----------



## DKskater75 (Oct 26, 2008)

looks like youre more of a raiderman than the raiders today... think they forgot to show up


----------



## raiderman (Oct 26, 2008)

to much money on thier mind and not enuff earning it. its BS.


----------



## DKskater75 (Oct 26, 2008)

fuck yeah just challenged a td and won 22-10 now haha


----------



## raiderman (Oct 26, 2008)

the g13 HP are going into fIowering tonight they have aver. 16" high. this is where it gets good . the HP are going aIso. fuk it ,Iets get this show on the road...cont...........


----------



## raiderman (Oct 27, 2008)

heres the g13HP as thier goin in fIowering . wiII pic every two weex after today.


----------



## raiderman (Oct 27, 2008)

heres the pics i forgot to DI.


----------



## yellowsnakes (Oct 28, 2008)

.
¤
~~~~~~~






. . . . looking very healthy.

Are these about a month old since breaking ground?

Just went back to begining of journal and if I'm ready things into me wee brain I believe they started seedling about a month ago. Just thought I would double check 



~~~~~~~
¤
.


----------



## Da Kine 420 (Oct 28, 2008)

i like the big fat leaves. they just seem to be better than the spindly skinny ones. i am def going to do some indica heavy strains next year.


----------



## raiderman (Oct 28, 2008)

they are 5 weex old , except hp , thier 3 weex old. gonna flower them anyway. . internodes are so close gonna be enormous bud. can tell. bought some new glass today. .chk it out.


----------



## Da Kine 420 (Oct 28, 2008)

nice pieces, i need to get me a new bong

actually i want to get one of these.

Extreme Vaporizer


I asked the wifey for it for x-mas. we will see.

and i like chillum's. they are nice for a quick toke out and about and easy to clean.


----------



## DKskater75 (Oct 28, 2008)

fancy lookin bong there nice. so the closer the nodes the bigger the bud?? these skywalker are the stalkiest little things ive seen haha


----------



## raiderman (Oct 28, 2008)

they had a vaporizor but it was a bc vaporizor. found a new place in town bong and pipe super store and hydroponics store nex door, lights everyhting tripped me out. as you can see i got a new Vaio computer today. the other ones key board jus could not go no longer,,, finally got me an "L"...hahaha.....closer internodes bigger bud.


----------



## DKskater75 (Oct 28, 2008)

hahahah finally L's again! thats cool just got me a new comp too Toshiba Qosmio pretty fancy lookin couldnt stand my other piece of shit anymore... so youre tellin me i should get the most bud from the skywalker even though they look the smallest right now haha


----------



## Da Kine 420 (Oct 28, 2008)

raiderman said:


> they had a vaporizor but it was a bc vaporizor. found a new place in town bong and pipe super store and hydroponics store nex door, lights everyhting tripped me out. as you can see i got a new computer today. the other ones key board jus could not go no longer,,, finally got me an "L"...hahaha.....closer internodes bigger bud.


 
haha, i thought that was just your way of typing l's, like your signature. too funny.


----------



## raiderman (Oct 28, 2008)

had to get it ,kind of like pulling teeth.was'nt happy about it, but love the speed it has though.


----------



## stoneymontana (Oct 28, 2008)

hey man I been gone for a minute, but my damn camera broke so I can't update. I will probably just start a new grow in january after these are done. NYCD it should be a good strain. take care


----------



## raiderman (Oct 29, 2008)

G13 HP are lookin as good as ever. watered today using using a 2-8-4 fert. will use that nute twice during flowering, then will move up to a higher phosph. in day 28-30 of flowering for some real explosion of flowering.............cont.......


----------



## raiderman (Oct 30, 2008)

took around 13 clones of the g13 hp today. lookin for a mother to keep for my nex clones.here is the setup.the probe lets me know that the temp. inside is wat i want. i stick it in the peat moss pellet to make sure the center of the peat are 78 to 80F. i put wet soil mix in the bottom about haf inch down to keep steady heat within the pellet to get rooting ,very muddy mix,, that way they can kind a spread a little in the bottom soil, then cut a 45 degree cut on the stalk, and one small scrape along the bottom of the the stem,dip in the cloning gel all that would be submerged into the mix, stik into the mix and make sure all areas of the stem are contacted with the wet mud .... a very experienced grower told me this method, he has a 95% rooting rate, that worx for me.... may try other varieties later,, i bought out one seed stores DP blueberry reg. seeds.. they went to feminized on blueberry, hard to get reg seeds. i got them a few months ago.but the BM is almost extinct.want to keep it alive if i can.


----------



## anhedonia (Oct 30, 2008)

good luck on your clones. My aero cloner seems to be working but my whiteberry cuttings took forever to root and they were taken from the bottom of the plant. The daisy cloner was advertised as see roots in 3-7 days but so far thats not the case. Ive had nothing but bad luck trying to get my SOG started. I'll be putting some 15 inch orangebud clones into flower on the first.


----------



## raiderman (Oct 30, 2008)

sounds great, want to see them, hope you get some big buds ,gd.luk.


----------



## raiderman (Nov 1, 2008)

update...the g13 are really lookin perfect , large leaves , with close internnodes, hopefully get large buds , 1 week into flowering..i need to move my fan higher , jus enuff to whisp the leaves.still waiting for the reg. HP to determine sex, so can put them in buckets,will not remove much veg. seeing no crowding taking place.,,,will do weekly updates till fini, lookin to get acouple of mothers of the clones i took from them ...........cntd.............


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Nov 1, 2008)

Right on!


----------



## wackymack (Nov 1, 2008)

looking real good,nice green vigorous growth


----------



## raiderman (Nov 1, 2008)

thanx , its the drinking water i use that does it, i have to fill 9 gallons up a week the nex blok over at 35 cents a gal. well worth it. seeing you do not have to ph it or nothing , minerals . , i sure hope i get big buds out of it. the "open sesame" will be here monday in time for a 10-50-5 fert. they should really start showing thier stuff in this time nex week.


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Nov 1, 2008)

nice grow you have you going...they look very lush


----------



## anhedonia (Nov 1, 2008)

raiderman- whats up with the stars 'n bars? Is the south gonna rise again or something??


----------



## DKskater75 (Nov 2, 2008)

so who were you rootin for in tex vs tex?? one hell of a game either way...


----------



## raiderman (Nov 2, 2008)

well i wanted texas, but hell tech is jus down the road ,one or the other ,was glad tech won, they havent ever been that close. say dk have you ever been to seed botique? they are alot cheaper than anywhere. a couple guys from uk said they may be closing down thie seed shops soon. i sell another ounce of orange bud and get me a couple of white russian and they have chem Doog double deisel, that shit looked wicked. may some of that...... as far asthe flags , hell i live in the deep south, my family goes bak here 180 yrs.


----------



## raiderman (Nov 2, 2008)

wats up hydro? how come you dont do a journal?..good to see ya, your welcome here ....update..........went to chkout the plants, 3 HP showed sex, i think the others are male.. i can tell before the white antanae comes up to tell sex.. the green cage it sits in is skinny and stiks out some, the males have a more rounded stigma ,little clusters around it, with magnifying glass. so i'm pushing ten plants in a 4 by4 ft box in 3.5 gal containers,.....contnd................


----------



## DKskater75 (Nov 2, 2008)

yeah how bout that not only they beat tex it was the 500th win in school history and first ever of a #1 crazy shit... anyways i think i looked at seed boutique before, never bought anything from there i guess nothing that i wanted... ima take a look tho not like i need any more seeds haha i got at least 100 would like some more fem seeds tho only like a dozen of those...


----------



## raiderman (Nov 2, 2008)

yea me to, just have this weed and may shoot a little out the door get a couple of more powerful strains , its all profit, lol.


----------



## DKskater75 (Nov 2, 2008)

exactly... spend 100 bucks on 10 seeds and make like a grand and still have half of it to smoke to your face haha


----------



## raiderman (Nov 2, 2008)

i like to try to get at least 9 girls -and get 1.5 ounces per plant dry. unfortunately all that stalk on my last grow took away from my overall weed weight of weed. say 1- 600 watt lite + 2 gal. container = the same weight every time, lesser stalk more weed weight, but the overall weight of the plant will be the same.not counting runts here and there.bigger container more weed.


----------



## DKskater75 (Nov 2, 2008)

yeah im interested to see how much i will get off these per plant... my first one was 17grams dry but that was with flowering the first 4 weeks with CFL's (not even warm ones haha) only the last 4 weeks i used the HPS and they got way bigger... so im hoping at least 1oz per plant with the 400w after 6-7 weeks of veg... sounds about right?


----------



## raiderman (Nov 2, 2008)

wen ihad my 400 hps, in 2gal cont. igot 1 to 1.25 dry onces per plant, higher watt bigger and tighter buds. my 400 supported me well for two yrs in smoke and a few things,i crammed them in there .lol.


----------



## GypsyBush (Nov 2, 2008)

S'cribed...

I'll be back after some reading... gotta catch up...lol...


----------



## DKskater75 (Nov 2, 2008)

GypsyBush said:


> S'cribed...
> 
> I'll be back after some reading... gotta catch up...lol...


then you can go find mine and respond to all 1600+ posts  hahaha but shit raider how you get so much just using 2gal pots?? i vegged in 2.5gal and then transplanted to 5... even the 2.5gal were completely stuffed with roots and looked they were running out of room even before flowering...


----------



## raiderman (Nov 2, 2008)

your welcome anytime here gypsy, i can always use an extra pair of eyes on my stuff to hep me.thanx.... hell lets smoke a j. yall ,use mine...


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Nov 2, 2008)

I have to ask the same question... Why 2gal pots?

I use 5 gallon buckets, I saw a astronomically bigger yield with the buckets. I veg in 3 gal trash cans, the one's in my journal... But flowering, the more room for root growth the bigger the yield, you said it yourself.

Try some 5 gal buckets with holes drilled in the bottom... And thank me later


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Nov 2, 2008)

anhedonia said:


> raiderman- whats up with the stars 'n bars? Is the south gonna rise again or something??


 I thought the same thing 

_*Born suthern bi tha grase a gawd!!!*_


----------



## raiderman (Nov 2, 2008)

well my closet is 3ft by 3ft, and i cant put many rounded buckets in here, so the sqare 2gal. cont. give me more room to grow per sqare ft. i can get near a pound most of the time with these .i used to use 5 gal. buckets , jus cant put but 4 in there , thier round. if i could find sqare 3 gal. pots that would be perfect.


----------



## raiderman (Nov 2, 2008)

MrHowardMarks said:


> I thought the same thing
> 
> _*Born suthern bi tha grase a gawd!!!*_


hell man i'm one of those southern west texas cornbread fed raised cowtown boys.lol.all we do here is work , chase pussy and bullshit.listen to lots of zepplin, rush ,dillan, .


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Nov 2, 2008)

Trashcans are square and rectangular, and you can get them tall and skinny, which would give you more room for rootgrowth. 

I didn't realize this was in the 3x3


----------



## DKskater75 (Nov 2, 2008)

air baskets man... 5gal square 10x10x12... i fit a dozen in 3x4...


----------



## raiderman (Nov 2, 2008)

now the garage theres 10 in 3.5 gal. cont. i am hoping for a good crop of the G13 HP. i will consider on that on the sqare trash can idea,hmmm. now you got me thinkin, yea if they were somewhat taller , that would be cool.i wish Discount hydro sold bigger sqare pots . maybe,hit...........o' yea. i'm a bong person and think joints are a waste.


----------



## raiderman (Nov 2, 2008)

DKskater75 said:


> air baskets man... 5gal square 10x10x12... i fit a dozen in 3x4...


they get pretty bushy though, i wish it was that easy, thats wy i have had to remove so much veg last time just on these pots.i want to see how you do it on your jornal, maybe you can show me.not much room.


----------



## raiderman (Nov 2, 2008)

DKskater75 said:


> air baskets man... 5gal square 10x10x12... i fit a dozen in 3x4...


 where did you get them at dk?


----------



## DKskater75 (Nov 2, 2008)

eBay i believe. less than 2 bucks a pop... are you saying the strains you grow are bushy? or the baskets make them busy? fuck man am i glad basketball season started are you watching this game? 24-0 and the raiders got -2 total yards offenese in the first half...


----------



## raiderman (Nov 2, 2008)

i dont pay no attention to losers.. they gotta get off thier sorry ass...............wat are those baskets called and how did you do it?air baskets ?


----------



## DKskater75 (Nov 2, 2008)

well at first i bought them to use with air pumps since i saw someones journal with air baskets and pumps and dude got 10oz off one plant doing scrog... i got the airstones and shit but they werent working well at all and hardly pushing any air out so i just said fuck it but still used the air baskets... they got little tiny holes all over so i think it helps the roots get more oxygen and drain a lot easier etc... the holes are just small enough to where the dirt wont fall through but still drains well... if you wanna check em out search eBay for "pond baskets" i think thats where i found them at...


----------



## raiderman (Nov 2, 2008)

yea ,ive seen those before, discount hydro sells those , but thier round , i have thier recent catalog from them see if anything new come out,, those ppl love me there,lol.


----------



## DKskater75 (Nov 2, 2008)

yeah the round ones are just net pots used for hydro arent they? or they have bigger ones too? i think these ones are made for aquariums and atriums and shit...


----------



## raiderman (Nov 2, 2008)

all they had was the round ones and i cant put but 4 -5 gal. cont. in there at once,. if you see somethin somewhere thats reasonable, let me know.. hell our businees consist of using 5 gal bukets with granules in it . def. reusable. in the garage i am using 3.5 gal cont. man dk if you buy ocean forest and use 5 gal. shit , that could get a bit steep , huh, 2 containers per bag?, but bigger yield ,,worthit.bong hits.


----------



## DKskater75 (Nov 2, 2008)

love that bong man toss the raiders jersey tho haha... but yeah before i started i calculated i would need about 4 bags for a dozen 5gal pots so 3 per bag but so far ive only gone through like 1.5 bags for the 6 ive transplated... adding 25% perlite helps i got 3.5cubic ft bag of that but still thats only 4 bags of ocean forest every 60 days at 12 bucks a bag i can deal with 24 bucks a month haha


----------



## raiderman (Nov 2, 2008)

that shit is 27.99 here, i being hooshwoggled...........


----------



## DKskater75 (Nov 2, 2008)

27.99 for a 1.5cubic foot bag?? no way man you could order that shit off the net and get it for 20 and thats including shipping...


----------



## raiderman (Nov 2, 2008)

its not happening,you jus happen to be where its a better deal, no biggie, i can turn some smoke ,i'll make my money bak, you know that its jus high..i need to use more perilite to the mix, that'd hep out.


----------



## DKskater75 (Nov 2, 2008)

oh im sure you probably get twice as much as me off the same amount of plants haha worth the extra 15 bucks a bag... still i cant believe they charge that much for a bag of soil...


----------



## raiderman (Nov 2, 2008)

thats ok they have a new hydroponics store where i go now ,and theres a head shop superstore with 5 locations,lol. gives me an excuse to get some glass to,haha.............well i gotta go do my favorite thing at my favorite place, seed shopping.lol.


----------



## DKskater75 (Nov 2, 2008)

you dont gotta go anywhere to do that do you haha like you need more seeds? im doin an update here in a minute feel free to stop by...


----------



## RaHa23 (Nov 3, 2008)

raiderman said:


> 100% indica HashPlant. hash maker,haha


I love hash plants too!!!! I wish I had a 45 day strain though.
I've got some Mr. Nice (G13xHash) but it takes 60+ days.


----------



## raiderman (Nov 3, 2008)

time doesnt matter to me, results do.


----------



## DKskater75 (Nov 3, 2008)

amen to that..


----------



## raiderman (Nov 3, 2008)

i guess he didnt see wat my journal is called,lol


----------



## DKskater75 (Nov 3, 2008)

haha yeah coulda named it raidermans hashplant speedy gonzalez grow...


----------



## raiderman (Nov 3, 2008)

ppl that get into a big hurry end up drying it out in the oven ,and by the time its ready, theres not much left to dry,lol.patience is a virtue.


----------



## DKskater75 (Nov 3, 2008)

indeed. ive never super dried bud like that unless im completley out haha put that shit on top of a lampshade its dry in a couple hours...


----------



## raiderman (Nov 3, 2008)

yea, i dont believe in foolin with my stuff till fini. unless i have to trim bush on the very bottom.i'm afraid it will stunt it if i got into that habit,probably would..


----------



## DKskater75 (Nov 3, 2008)

yeah i dont mess with mine at all im leavin them be. you top yours and shit tho dont you? do you see a significant difference in topping vs not topping? only reason im not doing it this time is my last one grew like crazy and had way too many branches that were way too weak and when buds started to fill in the bitch just fell over lol


----------



## wackymack (Nov 3, 2008)

hey u got the L fixed,no more Hi how the heII are u? lol


----------



## raiderman (Nov 3, 2008)

had to buy a new computer, the other one got the shit beat out of it, for not minding,lol... got me a new vaio, got the Duo core 2 .all the keys work. lol. gettin this grow going .had to go fill up my water jugs to get ready to water tomorrow,ordered the three pac open sesame,beastie bloomz, and ching chang.. got 10 plants in 3.5 gal buckets under 1 600, this will be my best yield yet. if i decide to go 5 gal. there probably 12 or more floating a round in the storage shed. hows your grow goin?


----------



## wackymack (Nov 3, 2008)

fine and dandy,harvestin tomar for one girl,gettin like 2oz dry from her,gona smoke her ass lol. 2 oz will last at least 2months for me. and thats smokin a gram blunt daily.


----------



## raiderman (Nov 3, 2008)

yea , thats me . i'm no big smoker, nor do i jus smoke to jus smoke. i think about tomorrow. thats wy i rarely run out of this kind. as soon as i get my 250 conversion lite for cloning. lookin forword to doing 2 lbs evry 6o days . ah ah this is the life,lol.


----------



## wackymack (Nov 3, 2008)

yup, ppl need to enjoy the smoke,not kill there brain by smokin all the time.thats why it takes even more smoke to get someone high who smokes regularly than some ppl like us who ocasionally smoke.

maybe when im 60 ill start smoking nonstop one after the other


----------



## DKskater75 (Nov 3, 2008)

haha sure man smoke that shit til you pass the fuck out i dont understand people that do that ill smoke a bowl in the afternoon and one before i go to bed if that... gotta get the fuck out and do somethin else...


----------



## raiderman (Nov 3, 2008)

if its squag i can understand, but the shit we grow, fuk give you brain damage smoking all the time,lol.


----------



## DKskater75 (Nov 3, 2008)

lol cant wait to know the feeling... i hope i trip fuckin balls off this skywalker


----------



## raiderman (Nov 3, 2008)

i read the intro. i think i'd take a deep hit and fasten my seatbelt. ive grown weed wen i first started with cfl type lights, but nothin can compare to HID lamps.


----------



## DKskater75 (Nov 3, 2008)

oh im sure. yeah ive seen a journal or two on here on the skywalker i hear its unbelievable i guess a lot like your moonshine some people just cant handle it haha now thats my kinda bud...


----------



## raiderman (Nov 3, 2008)

i do like my senses challanged sometimes,haha..........called discount hydro on my order, said the lite was bakordered, assholes could have emailed me or something,fuckers.. i guess cancel the order, go somewhere else.


----------



## DKskater75 (Nov 3, 2008)

ahh that sucks fuckin backordered shit is so lame the grow shop near me never has anything i need lol when i bought my light all they had was 1000w in stock yeah like i needed that...


----------



## raiderman (Nov 3, 2008)

fuckers get to hot thats wy they dont sell that many.ppl who use them have stretchedout sparse buds


----------



## DKskater75 (Nov 3, 2008)

yeah no shit man i had to learn the hard way. didnt know shit about what i was doin when i bought my light so i just got the 1000w and my plants were burned up within a few hours lol


----------



## raiderman (Nov 3, 2008)

made my last seed order, for a very long time. needed a decent set of strains to launch these projects for the long hall. i ordered 2-white russian. and 1-Blue cheese. i already have one blue cheese, every thing i have its in 2s. the g13 HP are showing little clusters of flowers , i hope i do well on it,.................cntnd,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## DKskater75 (Nov 3, 2008)

good shit. how is that blue cheese ever had it before? something about the name just doesnt sounds very appealing to me lol maybe becasue i hate bleu cheese...


----------



## wackymack (Nov 3, 2008)

blue cheese is a cross between skunk number 1 and blueberry,primarally indica with phenos sometimes expressing the sativa side


----------



## DKskater75 (Nov 3, 2008)

hmmm interesting. sounds pretty damn nice i bet it smells strong as fuck haha the real question is how is the smoke...


----------



## Rollbb8yz (Nov 4, 2008)

dear friends,
could you please kindly advice me *whom/where to buy some seeds?*
i need some seeds to grow.
scott,


----------



## raiderman (Nov 4, 2008)

go to seeds boutique or attitude seeds or rhino seeds. shop and compare. these guys will get your seeds to ya. cc orders easiest.


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Nov 4, 2008)

how the g13 hp doing man?


----------



## raiderman (Nov 4, 2008)

now since you ask the buddding sites are small , but evident this is gonna be a money maker,haha.


----------



## anhedonia (Nov 4, 2008)

I got 2 big clones that fully rooted in 10 days in the oasis so I transplanted and put them under veg and threw the clones with out roots in the aero cloner in the trash. Im starting over today and cut my losses. Ill be cloning spoetnik#1 as well as a phenotype of orange bud that I havnt seen how it flowers but hopefully its some dank. And of course I'll be making white berry clones. I'll also be trying out an organic rooting hormone from EJ. Lots of pics.


----------



## raiderman (Nov 4, 2008)

i sure hope mine come out well . they look perfect, but if no roots ,bs. at least some thin came of it, .. make one of those clones mothers and try again.


----------



## Da Kine 420 (Nov 4, 2008)

in your garage, are your walls strictly that plasticy shit? i was thinking about doing this, but decided to go to the lumber yard and get a couple of pieces of plywood cut to make sturdier walls. also was worried about the noise of rustled plastic. 

i bet we start our blue cheese at the same time. i will be looking for it. probably do mine in a month. also ordered that jack herer from attitude. going be some sick shit.
i don't need anymore beans...unless you mate that shine to the g13..hehe.


----------



## raiderman (Nov 4, 2008)

the back is the garage door and the right is the , the top are two x , plastic nailed to the top .. the left and the front are jus plastic. good idea getting plywood . sturdy . you can cut holes out the left and right for duct hose. i dont think i'm gonna do the b. cheese yet. i'm gonna grow these clones a couple of times . want to get on a roll with this "{ two pounds every 60 days}...heres a little somethin i picked recently, finer things in life,lol.


----------



## raiderman (Nov 5, 2008)

the plants were watered today. i gave the a 0-50-10 (beastie bloomz)
.they are lookin well and we'll see the effects of this nute in the nex 2 to 3 days. fisrst time buying it, we'll see.


----------



## Da Kine 420 (Nov 5, 2008)

raiderman said:


> the back is the garage door and the right is the , the top are two x , plastic nailed to the top .. the left and the front are jus plastic. good idea getting plywood . sturdy . you can cut holes out the left and right for duct hose. i dont think i'm gonna do the b. cheese yet. i'm gonna grow these clones a couple of times . want to get on a roll with this "{ two pounds every 60 days}...heres a little somethin i picked recently, finer things in life,lol.


 
haha nice bling. my wife is in the jewelry biz. she runs a high end strore. i got me some bling too. next time you want something, email me and i can give you her store number. she would hook you, that is for sure. you wouldn't have to pay sales tax either. does texas have a sales tax?

my current room rustles a lot. fuckig mylar sucks. the poly is much better. 

yeah, im a tryto clone too, hopefully ican get it down.


----------



## raiderman (Nov 5, 2008)

wen you do buy the heat mat and the temerature control for 35.00 more .it may sound high but the roots nee constant warmth,thats the key .getting ready to decorate the hous soon ,christmas, your gonna love this, heres where i got my yard decorations chk out www.christmasdonebright.com i bought the bracelet online , paid 2,000 for it last year , 14kt , 108 grams.


----------



## raiderman (Nov 5, 2008)

that poly wrap way better and lots of it. hell i still have 50 ft of it left.


----------



## DKskater75 (Nov 5, 2008)

raiderman said:


> the plants were watered today. i gave the a 0-50-10 (beastie bloomz)
> .they are lookin well and we'll see the effects of this nute in the nex 2 to 3 days. fisrst time buying it, we'll see.


so you never use those nutes before? what about the other fox farm liquids? i got all 6 of em haha just following their feeding schedule using about 1/2 the recommended amounts... starting beastie bloomz this week i believe been using open seasame for the past two


----------



## raiderman (Nov 5, 2008)

i ordered open sesame and they sent me ching chang, hell i aleady had that one. i'm gonna use tiger bloom initially first two weex of flower then beastie bloomz 3 times ,at every other watering, then fini with ching chang, the last nute waterings, and see wat i get. yea, i got 5 including the clone nute


----------



## DKskater75 (Nov 5, 2008)

nice so i take it you never used them before? interesting to see if you see any noticeable results this time around seeing as youve already cranked out plenty of killer crops. would sure be nice to know if we could save $60 on that shit if it doesnt do anything lol


----------



## DKskater75 (Nov 5, 2008)

by the way, how cold do you let your grow rooms get before you turn on the heat? i never thought i would have a problem with the cold out here but its been droppin almost below 60 at night haha not to mention its hardly winter yet. you think i should invest in a heater when the real cold comes, i mean how cold is too cold?


----------



## raiderman (Nov 5, 2008)

mines mounted on the wall , and the temp sets for 70. wen it gets colder it will turn on automatically. jus wen you turn the lites out plug it in and turn off ac if you keep it on during the day.i would'nt want my plants get under 55 at the least.i manually turn stuff off and on except the lite and stuff ,its set ona timer fan stuff, but the ac is plugged in or the heater is plugged in. i cant afford a 500 dollar lite bill. lol. i been using grow big and tiger bloom for years , my fav. i'm new to the the three 25 dollar each nutes.


----------



## DKskater75 (Nov 5, 2008)

yeah those are the two i used my first time around, grow big and tiger bloom. i got the other liquid one big bloom this time too along with the 3 powder ones... well see what they can do haha yeah so im debating whether to get a heater to keep the temp around 65-70 or just let it drop so i can get some cool lookin buds outta this purple wreck lol but i hear that can kill the potency also? we dont want that now...


----------



## raiderman (Nov 6, 2008)

hell no, if you have to nurse them hourly jus to get these babies to grow we'll do it,. ...................the g13 HP are little clusters of flowers showing up and really coming out well , may be the baestie bloomz will really geter goin.these buckets are really gonna put out some weighty buds,, already can tell. i would really like 1.5 to 2lbs off these 10. not sure how much i will actually get though. the Bm should get 12 ounces at the least , and these will fini at the same time with atleast 1 to 1.5lbs,, papa needs a new pair shoes,lol......


----------



## raiderman (Nov 6, 2008)

the g13 hp are really taking off, they are pretty much staying the same height together, hard to tell if there any pheno types.. seems real stable in variation , they have large leaves , beautiful plant, holds nute real well .


----------



## DKskater75 (Nov 6, 2008)

damn them bitches really did take off haha good lookin


----------



## raiderman (Nov 6, 2008)

thanx ,yea thier moving right along, stalks are really thickening, hoping to hold some real money makers ,lol.


----------



## DKskater75 (Nov 6, 2008)

you greedy fuck haha jk whats the new avatar? looks like some BM did you grow that one??


----------



## raiderman (Nov 6, 2008)

no, its pic i got outta google images


----------



## raiderman (Nov 6, 2008)

man that weed sure is strrong ass shit. one to 2 bong hits wasted. hers my hangout and grow.well the bm is a little more to the left,


----------



## DKskater75 (Nov 6, 2008)

ahh thats sick man try and fit as much cool shit into one room like me? lol guess ill share too... wish i had some sweet cats like you, alls i got is fish haha they dont exactly do much. heres the room, left to right...


----------



## raiderman (Nov 6, 2008)

yea ns. i dont have alot of room in here , but there is a multiroom air conditioner aiming at the grow.i can keep temps under the lite at 75F and kept at 10 to 12 inches.


----------



## DKskater75 (Nov 6, 2008)

nice. my lights about same distance right now. you can tell its kinda crooked in the pic haha two of em are over 3 feet and the others are barely 2. i got the others stacked up on pots but still cant quite get an even canopy goin. temps around 70 all day/night now dont even have to turn any of this shit on at this point.


----------



## raiderman (Nov 6, 2008)

have a couple BB pheno types growing a little higher, put a couple on wood blocks to even it out , but its not t0 bad.


----------



## Yes Sir (Nov 6, 2008)

Is the reason for the 12 inch distance for the light because its generally too hot any closer than that, or can the plants not process the high amount of light at the distance causing burn from being too bright? If the temps were 78 degrees at 5 inches under the light, would it be safe or is the reason due to high heat?


----------



## DKskater75 (Nov 6, 2008)

i dunno about raider but i dont have any problem with heat on mine. its aircooled of course with tempered glass covering that pretty much keeps in any heat. i can keep my hand on the glass and its barely hot at all. for the distance its really a matter of how many lumens you want your plants to be getting. 5 inches with a 400w is way too close, whether heat is an issue or not, your plants do not need 90k lumens. once you get any closer than 12 inches, lumens will double every few inches or so.


----------



## raiderman (Nov 7, 2008)

i put mine 12 inches from the plant under these 600s and make sure the temps between plants and the light are 75F and also the room the same, thats agood temp for weed. optimum conditions.


----------



## raiderman (Nov 7, 2008)

clones are looking good theres 25 ,18-bluemoonshine and 7 g13 hp.heres apic


----------



## 420Blunt's (Nov 7, 2008)

how do you like the g13 haze? mine just sprouted today


----------



## raiderman (Nov 7, 2008)

mine are sensi g13 hp. mine been flowering two weex already. it looks good so far gonna be alot of weed on them


----------



## raiderman (Nov 8, 2008)

the plants are showing some fat leaves and growth ,this is the first time i used containers this size. it looks promising.got eight clones of the g13HP put bak . see how she turns out looks great so far.i keep the tep. at 75F steady day and night.even between the light and plant. the air cooled light air is coming from outside the tent from the garage,where the temp. is 32F this morning. the digital heater saved them.it keeps the temp at 75 ,, thier at walmart for 37.00, mounting device comes with it.even at night i keep a fan on wile the heater runs at night to keep the room 75 throughout the room.


----------



## Da Kine 420 (Nov 8, 2008)

what size pots are they in. i just bought some 2 gal square buckets to fit better in my new room. plants are looking very good. Mine are getting some weeight put on them. this morning I was surprised how big they have gotten. will get some pics up tomorrow.


----------



## raiderman (Nov 8, 2008)

thanx,, i take them from 5" cont. and use 3.5 gal' cont. after sex is deternined.i think its going to to well. attittude emailed me the other day and said they sent me a free pack of sensi hp seeds to make up for the dead ones i got.they give me a tracking number to , so they were ns. and told me they like the way in which i dealt with the issue, i guess because they git ppl like Hydro throws fits and threatens them with cc reverse payment,or watever its called. if some one screws me , i will email them but not be shitty, because for sure your not gonna get nuthin.,lol.and jus accept the loss and go else where. thats wy attitude said that, i really jus forgot about it, lol.


----------



## Da Kine 420 (Nov 8, 2008)

nice bro, gettin more beans for the garden. that's why i like attitude, garunteed shipping with them. should see those beans i ordered from them next week. two orders that got snachted were replaced by the vendors by being nice and courteous in the emails.


----------



## caliboy80 (Nov 8, 2008)

g13 hash plant, id love to grow that plant..


----------



## raiderman (Nov 8, 2008)

well were entering the 3rd week flowering now, take a look.


----------



## wackymack (Nov 8, 2008)

raiderman said:


> well were entering the 3rd week flowering now, take a look.


 what we lookin at?????


----------



## Da Kine 420 (Nov 9, 2008)

wackymack said:


> what we lookin at?????


 
check out page 54 bro.


----------



## raiderman (Nov 9, 2008)

clones set root to day ,6 so far have been repotted that rooted.hope i have a good number got 6 in 8 days cloning,i pit the new plants under the 250MH to veg.update... 2 more clones ,8 total


----------



## mane2008 (Nov 9, 2008)

Damn looking good raider was good bruh


----------



## anhedonia (Nov 9, 2008)

ets see some new clone pics. Show some roots if you can.


----------



## RaHa23 (Nov 10, 2008)

Looks like ur rocking those ladies out Raiderman!
G13xHP makes the best phreaking bubble hash EVER. 2 hits and ur out of commission for the day! 
Hint: use dry ice to freeze and dessicate your stuff b4 you throw it on ice water. 

Oh, and on another subject.... I will trim bottom branches up until day 14 @ 12/12. Focuses growth to the top. 
Mr. Nice yields HEAVY rock hard nugz COVERED in beautiful orange-red hairs. 
80% of your weight is going to be in the colas so forget the popcorns and get the bottom stretcher branches off that girl because they just get in the way anyways.


----------



## raiderman (Nov 10, 2008)

thanx will do it. i notice the side branches coming up. i done trimmed ithem up once though. , got rid of the underbrush,


----------



## Gmoney17FL (Nov 10, 2008)

I heard if you cut though in flower it promotes veg growth and effects how big your buds get cause its trying to fix what you cut.


----------



## raiderman (Nov 10, 2008)

this is around my 21st grow, i think i can grow these with out fukin it up.lol.


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Nov 10, 2008)

Yeah, +1 on trimming and stalking to promote growth to the colas... Never heard of it promoting veg. 

Popcorn buds suck. I'd rather promote growth to the top.


----------



## raiderman (Nov 10, 2008)

yea i trimmed out the lower branches and jus mainly the center with little side branches remain. it slowing up on growth its starting to transition to promote budding now.


----------



## camaro630hp (Nov 11, 2008)

sorry i have been gone 4 a wile hope everything been goind alright


----------



## raiderman (Nov 12, 2008)

everything goin great , her some latest pics of the g13 hp.they are starting to bud now ,give them a pure watering yesterday mineral water no nutes.heres my seed collection jus got order in from seed boutique, took 7days including weekends and holiday for 3.00 shipping, got two wite russian and another b.cheese seeds., sensi still hasnt got here yet for the free seeds, they are replacing, hp seeds.and my clones under 250 MH veging...oops those are b.moonshine plants nex page.... also to just to note that every clone rooted but one wich died immediately after taken ,but a 95% rooting rate with me so far.


----------



## raiderman (Nov 12, 2008)

heres the g13 hp . pics, thier around 2.5 ft tall.


----------



## Da Kine 420 (Nov 12, 2008)

just plain beautiful! gonna have to get me some of those blue moonshine beans*wink wink*

of course trading beans is strictly against forum protocol.lol.

nice beans man, i like the pic with all that good stuff too. 

now i still wait for my jack herer...tick tock.....


----------



## raiderman (Nov 12, 2008)

seed boutique gottem qik here to texas i thought.


----------



## brookstown (Nov 12, 2008)

Im sure you've answered this but your journal is like 50 plus pages so... Did you supplement the miracle with nutes if so how long after.


----------



## raiderman (Nov 12, 2008)

if your talkin about miracle grow, no, i used fox farm ocean forest w/20% perilite. using grow big, tiger bloom,beastie bloom, ching chang nutes evry other watering..


----------



## raiderman (Nov 15, 2008)

thier starting to show the primary budding areas, now to wait...


----------



## raiderman (Nov 15, 2008)

heres the pics i forgot to upload ,lol...


----------



## Da Kine 420 (Nov 15, 2008)

looking good. i can smell them from my office.lol!


----------



## raiderman (Nov 15, 2008)

they dont have much smell,,,yet,lol. thanx , jus gotta keepem watered once a wek for here on out. i didnt branch these,thoughthere is a bluemoonshine plant out in the garage, because one took on more of the BB pheno..


----------



## camaro630hp (Nov 16, 2008)

dam ur shit is lookin great


----------



## LollipopKA (Nov 16, 2008)

looking good, will follow


----------



## raiderman (Nov 19, 2008)

they are starting to show the central bud constuction that it puts together. it looks like its gonna be a huge bud on each branch.


----------



## azaf (Nov 19, 2008)

Yo maN 
sUccH a good lookin shining greening planting ;p
tHere wIll bE lOadS oF sMokE!!
gOOd lak


----------



## raiderman (Nov 23, 2008)

here some rcent pics of the g13 hp . they look ns, everything going according to plans.30 days flower.


----------



## Da Kine 420 (Nov 24, 2008)

totally bodie nar nar!!! 

looking damn good. that is going to be HUGE!!!


----------



## dgafaboutanyone (Nov 24, 2008)

looking super danky! bro
keep up the good luck >_<


----------



## Shitmuffins (Nov 24, 2008)

looks lie some sticky shit right there man.
i'll subscribe this


----------



## stoneymontana (Nov 25, 2008)

man bro I am so jealous right now. Keep it up big bro !!! You are the man.


----------



## raiderman (Nov 25, 2008)

Thanx,the g13 hp are easy to grow and can take nutes prescribed labeled. here are a couple more pics .


----------



## raiderman (Nov 27, 2008)

thier really taking off especially this one.i took three clones from this batch, we'll see how they do and how good it is . but it is already real sticky this early so it looks good.thier 33 days flower.except the HP , thier like 21 dys flower.


----------



## mane2008 (Nov 27, 2008)

growing the good


----------



## anhedonia (Nov 27, 2008)

Very nice plants raiderman. Im having a hell of a time with my flowering plants. They turn yellow when I switch to 12/12. And I just started my perpetual on Nov. 1st. My flowering room looks like shit. All my plants are sich. You grow some nice ones though. All this bad luck makes me want to throw in the towell but I have so much invested and Ive had an entire year worth of shitty grows but I feel I must press on no matter how much I have spent on electricity growing crap. There has to be a light at the end of all this. I just ordered The Hog from t.h. seeds so Im hoping I'll grow some real high quality organic meds. Purple#1 and orange bud were terrible. I think I could have gotten better bag seed.


----------



## raiderman (Nov 27, 2008)

thanx, i jus grow with soil mixes and perilite and drinking water for watering. i water once a week.use 5 of fox farms nutes and soils mixes,ocean forest..


----------



## raiderman (Dec 1, 2008)

looking at my flowering sched. for the g13 hp. they need 25 more days and filling in qite nsly. i accidently put the wrong lense and couldnt get the pics i wanted ,maybe nex time.


----------



## Da Kine 420 (Dec 1, 2008)

looking good. how many lens' did you get? i only got 1. i would love 2 more, close up and extended range. my mom has the top o the lne nikon, it is pretty dope.


----------



## raiderman (Dec 3, 2008)

jus 2. i want to get the telephoto lense and a good close up lense,. these plants are real resin maker. most of the plant is pasted with thc . i cant imagine wat its gonna look like wen fini. i have 3 desent size clones i may put in there nex . take clones from them then put them and some thing else in ther to .


----------



## raiderman (Dec 5, 2008)

thier growing fas and really lookin ns.


----------



## wackymack (Dec 5, 2008)

lookin good,what like 3more weeks?


----------



## Sexologist420 (Dec 6, 2008)

Very nice grow RaiderMan. Im going to be growing some G-13 X Ak47 here in a week or so I cant wait...AK-47 is amazing and G-13...well we all know bout G-13 Those girls are freaking frosty!!! You gonna make a lil hash from em? a quarter or half O would make some amazing hash! Good luck and take it ez

Pce


----------



## mane2008 (Dec 6, 2008)

fuckin monsters


----------



## raiderman (Dec 6, 2008)

thanx, yea that one bud is 16 inches long and 6 inches wide.yea thier soaking with resin , very sweet smelling , they look to have some commercial possibilities.lol.


----------



## raiderman (Dec 8, 2008)

looking real good, having trouble loading up photos today. will later.


----------



## wackymack (Dec 8, 2008)

raiderman said:


> looking real good, having trouble loading up photos today. will later.


u better or else


----------



## raiderman (Dec 8, 2008)

here you go.... i see the pics didnt upload, try again


----------



## raiderman (Dec 8, 2008)

maybe this will work


----------



## wackymack (Dec 8, 2008)

raiderman said:


> maybe this will work


 
maybe not,try again


----------



## raiderman (Dec 8, 2008)

maybe tomorrow, this aint uploading my pics.


----------



## raiderman (Dec 8, 2008)

here we go.


----------



## raiderman (Dec 8, 2008)

couple more i guess.the big one is huge.should get easy pound wen this is fini.glad i kept 3 clones from them las month. thier veging now under the 250 mh.gonna veg them longer, get cuttings, send them to flower and veg the nex. generation g13hp.hope one of the cuttings are from that big bud. cant remember.


----------



## Sexologist420 (Dec 8, 2008)

How bout a comparison pic to something? like pop can? Those buds look fat as shit.

Pce


----------



## raiderman (Dec 9, 2008)

well the big one is about 16 inches long and 5 inches wide , most others are shorter but very fat ,.


----------



## camaro630hp (Dec 9, 2008)

dam man that shit looks crazy as hell 

do u have a co2 sys.

keep up the great work


raiderman said:


> here we go.


----------



## Da Kine 420 (Dec 9, 2008)

looking good as always. gonna upload some pics of my new set up for cloning.


----------



## FLoJo (Dec 11, 2008)

ima stick around and watch this pan out.. i have been thinking about a new strain to experiment with for umm... more commercial applications. been looking at chronic, afghani, and hashplant.. cant wait to see the results! lookin good bro keep it up

FLo


----------



## raiderman (Dec 12, 2008)

this strain here definately has the biggest yield i've ever grown. i'm growing in 3.5 gal. buckets. most plants look to yield 2 ounces per plant , but thats mier speculation......I watered them yesterday with mineral water and haf a teaspoon per gal. of ching chang nutes i got recently, a 0-50-10 i believe.. wen i used it on my orange bud they exploded in flowering the final days.


----------



## FLoJo (Dec 12, 2008)

and what strains have you grown? also what has been the total flowering time with these babies? they look gorgeous


----------



## FLoJo (Dec 12, 2008)

also meant to ask what seeds are they? you said an F1 but i never caught a breeder or anything like that


----------



## raiderman (Dec 12, 2008)

these are sensi g13 hp seeds, and there are three hashplants by sensi in there.,ive done afghani, purple lightening, couchlok,blue moonshine 8 times, blueberry twice,etc.this has the best yield , buds are rok hard and heavy.some of the plants here will probably have a couple ounces each.


----------



## FLoJo (Dec 12, 2008)

what do you think has the better genetics the g13 or is the sensi worth it? i was thinkin about sensi or seedsman hash passion. also how many days total do you think in the flowering cycle?


----------



## raiderman (Dec 12, 2008)

thier supposed to fini in 60 days flowering, hashplants a little sooner. the hashplant buds are heavy resin makers , really caking up on them. def. both will be almost priceless. because the g13 hp, is very heavy resinated and there hardly any hairs have turned red yet, but thge buds are big . i'll get a comparison on my nex pics monday.i dont know the quality though . bet its a real deep stone i bet..its sweet smelling . out of 10 big plants hardly no outside smell, very concealing.the blue moonshine and the g13 hp will fini about the same time, should get close to two pounds total i hope..


----------



## FLoJo (Dec 12, 2008)

nice man, i cant wait to see the results of these bad boys... when do you figure you will be choppin?


----------



## raiderman (Dec 12, 2008)

the 26th is supposed to be 60 days, but if any are still fini. i wont hurry them up. i'm smoking blue moonshine now on one that hermied out real bad on me and had to get it out.


----------



## wackymack (Dec 12, 2008)

your going to have super glue all over your hands when u manicure the buds


----------



## raiderman (Dec 13, 2008)

i always manicure while they stand right where they are , then cut and dry hang,weigh and bag,lol.


----------



## camaro630hp (Dec 13, 2008)

i still want sum blue moonshine p;lease


----------



## raiderman (Dec 14, 2008)

heres some recent pics, about 13 days supposedly fini.


----------



## raiderman (Dec 14, 2008)

here you go.


----------



## Da Kine 420 (Dec 14, 2008)

holy shit raider!!! those buds look amazing. mine kind of took a shit and stunted growth. mighty impressed.

puff puff pass..............................


----------



## FLoJo (Dec 14, 2008)

ya raider they look fantastic! very impressed with the strain.. lookin forward to the harvest!


----------



## raiderman (Dec 14, 2008)

thanx, but it is an easy strain to grow. i jus water once a week, nute every other watering, keep temps. 70 to 80 F, air exchange. about it...i bet that weed is going to be probably the best by the resin content is jus soaked and sweet smell like hash.


----------



## anhedonia (Dec 15, 2008)

your grow is lookin' fantastic. Very impressed.


----------



## CustomHydro (Dec 15, 2008)

good job you guru!..lol


----------



## raiderman (Dec 19, 2008)

had dried a small branch that was finished , and hung it up to dry as sample, dried after three days. smoking some this morning, and it is strong weed . cant imagine how strong those large buds are this one kind of small but dense. fatter buds than the sensi hashplant . will be longing out after this grow.


----------



## wackymack (Dec 19, 2008)

that is awesome.

how would u say it was for growing and shit?difficulty level?

what is the smoke like(now/1-2months from now when fully cured)?


----------



## raiderman (Dec 26, 2008)

i am recently drying 2 now the other 8 are finishing up.i removed a lot of veg to getthat that last bit hep toward resins finishing. here are the final pics ,, will give an weight count also. the strength is very strong . i dried one piece that was finished and dried it over a few days. is very intense weed, definately not for the novice smoker. easy to grow.. will keep this one around awhile// pics. that first bud is enormous.at least 2 dry ounces or more jus on that one. its been cloned, i'm pretty sure which ones it is . clones are 12 inches tall, kept under 250 MH allowed the plants to grow slow while these flowered 60 days.these are gonna be put in the bigger containers and go into flower as soon as these come out.


----------



## raiderman (Dec 26, 2008)

heres a few more.


----------



## FLoJo (Dec 26, 2008)

they look great brotha fantastic job!


----------



## raiderman (Dec 27, 2008)

few final pics.its day 61 flowering. its a 60 day flowering plant. i dont harvest till 85% of the hairs turn red, and well finished. i want the ultimate results if possible.


----------



## FLoJo (Dec 27, 2008)

patience is a virtue in this hobby my friend.. fantastic job, the ladies look delicious. +rep

FLo


----------



## raiderman (Dec 27, 2008)

thanx , yea i really love growing, under 600 watts it pays to use 3.5 gal. or bigger pots,lol.


----------



## wackymack (Dec 27, 2008)

looks good man,i def think ill b ordering that bc of u

prob gona do a bunch of indicas,maybey a few sativas


----------



## raiderman (Dec 27, 2008)

heres a runt that finished first dried at 26 grams. very crystally.about 14 inches long 3 inches wide.very strong weed. deep head stone , very cerebral. excellent weed .


----------



## FLoJo (Dec 27, 2008)

man that must be some dense ass shizzle


----------



## raiderman (Dec 27, 2008)

it is, the whole bud is rok hard, tight growth plus the whole thing is crystalized, makes even more dense..... it fully dried a finishing 23 grams . and put it in the freezer.


----------



## raiderman (Dec 29, 2008)

Great news ,Decided to do a White Russian grow 2pacs in the garage in 3.5 gal. buckets, and in the closet veg the few g13hp clones , and i will do a pac of Black Label BB seeds i have in the closet .i'll get some great clones out of the three and plenty, It will start on New year Day.will do new Thread.


----------



## raiderman (Dec 29, 2008)

harvested 3 more today. 90% of the hairs are red and i'm 3 days beyond the 60 day flower. nuthin gets picked till 90% of the bud finishes.i'm very proud of these huge plants.


----------



## DaGambler (Dec 29, 2008)

hey bro, sounds like ur almost there... if you wouldn't mind, please offer a recap at some point.

are you still in a 6' by 6' area using just one 600w hps? my attention span didn't get me through the entire thread i'm afraid.

if you can pull 2 lbs. of that you'd be working miracles IMO. but the co2 won't hurt either i'm sure.


----------



## raiderman (Dec 30, 2008)

i will get around one pound with this one and prob. three quarter pound of Blue Moonshine. i run 2-600s and a 250MH for veging clones.i guess i should had been more clear. i try to get two pounds with both grow rooms combined.i only used 10 3.5 gal. buckets, i could had fitted three more in the grow box.i will max it out this next grow, in both grow rooms,i dont like having any extra unused area available.


----------



## DaGambler (Dec 30, 2008)

ya, i know what you mean. especially when ur already paying for the electricity. some of those youtube videos kill me. They'll have like 10 or more 1000w HPS running and they've got stuff all scattered around. Lots of open floor space. Plants of widely varying heights, etc. Sometimes I'm sure they're limited as far as plant numbers... other times i just don't think they've ever even heard of the Sea of Green.


----------



## raiderman (Dec 30, 2008)

2-600's is plenty for me and the 250 for clones, my system is set for 2 pounds every 60 days.fortunately i had plenty of BM clones ,but it come to have herme traits in the feminized version i am using, so i am starting all over on the system because of the hermes traits.. so i had to ditch 22 rooted clones of the bm, i was able to keep the male flowers down manually, but i sure didnt like it ,getting a few seeds but hardly at all. gonna get more clones from these g13 veging ,then some white russian and the BB also all coming up starting New Year Day..


----------



## DaGambler (Dec 30, 2008)

i've also got sensi g13 x hash plant and white russian right now.. and a few dubran poison and white widow, but primarily the first two. I look forward to a cerebral buzz, you say, off the g13xhp. I've still got some of the mothers if all goes to shit. But right now i've got all my clones taken and i'm just waiting to see if they are going to make it or not. I didn't bother to sex them, just went by preflowers, but have enough to fill the room if i missed the mark on a few. i'm using m.g. seed starter mix (after completely tossing the old home-made mix 1 week into cloning, realized the water was coming out below 5.0 pH, thats what i get for mixing 50/50 perlite and sphagnum.)

Anywho, after reading about the weights that you are getting i went back and read ur thread, all the odd pages anyways  and i'm not really seeing anything jump out to explain your good fortune. You are using poly plastic, a 250w MH for clones, and (2) 600w HPS in separate areas... yet you are yielding over 1 1/2 lbs. per HPS? In Fox Farm soil with 25% perlite.

It doesn't even look like you are fully utilizing all of your available grow space under the light... to what do you attribute your obvious success?


----------



## raiderman (Dec 30, 2008)

my goal is around a pound per 600 , which should be everyones with that size light.i jus go easy on nutes hit them with the 0-50-10 every other watering at day 30 flowering then use moderate strength on the phosph. ...... . but i have several pacs of many strains to choose from. i wasnt sure to do 2 pacs of blue cheese orwhite russian. i am hoping for 10 to 12 ladies .. once i see female flowers determining sex, thats wen i take clones. they root all the same, mine rooted in 8 days.95% rate . i use jiffy plugs, and keep the trays 80F and use olivias cloning nute.
i was getting over an ounce per plant wen i used to use a 400 hps in miracle grow mix.lol.i keep my temp. 65 night 75 day ,lots of fresh air exchange, i use quality drinking water to water my plants, i'm lucky to have a mineral water dispens. a block away. thats the ace. the plants thrive on the water. the only yhing is i have to fill up water jugs, but well worth the effort at .35 cent a gal.lol.i never ph my water or soil, never needed.nutes react perfectly with it.so i dont know.been growing like this 7 years..... wat do you think of that Heavy Duty Fruity by TH seeds? chk it out. looks like i may order a couple those,huh.lol.


----------



## raiderman (Dec 31, 2008)

had another one dry to day . it was 51 grams, got some bigger ones still drying , 5 are still finishing , 2 more days, all the hairs on them are just about red.this shit is amzing weed . very strong weed.i would say THC level is around 18 to 20%,very wet buds and thick.will give total weight in the end.i believe the journal was hepful for any future info. from fellow growers and personal info.will start new journal on white russian 20 seeds new years day.


----------



## DaGambler (Dec 31, 2008)

ur talking about the sensi g13xhash plant, right? i hope u r... cuz i got some of that too. i've been worried cuz they say its 'gone down in potency' through negligence over the past few years... and that the g13xhaze is a lot stronger.

so i'm hoping this is still some righteous weed. sounds like it is. can't complain about getting around 2 zones from one plant.


----------



## raiderman (Dec 31, 2008)

yea youll get you some choice plants with this strain, def. keeper, did you ever see that Heavy Duty Fruity by TH seeds. , look at them at let me know wat you think.yea the sensi HP seeds.my germ. rate sucked on the g13hp , the seeds were old , attitude seeds replaced a pac for free because they got to many complaints, but i did get a partial refund,lol. i dont know how strong it used to be but i do know it is strong weed. i been smokin nuthin but BB and such strains for the last 8yrs, wich is the las time i bought weed,lol.. so my tolerance is pretty high on wat is real good or not.The BM i'm also growing is jus strait out couchlok weed, still havent found nuthing stronger than the Blue Moonshine, it jus flat out buries your ass,lol.sit in a daze on two hits for 3 hrs ,lol. i've grown it many times with successful results seeing it is a sensitive plant. the g13 is a strong, hard to over water and can take nutes well , but i never used over leas to med. strength.


----------



## DaGambler (Dec 31, 2008)

Heavy Duty Fruity - "Absolutely the best indoor producer we have seen yet." That don't sound too bad... i'd like to hear more about its potency though. I'm all about the highest thc content with (hopefully) an accompanying high.

ya, my germ on the g13xhp was 2 out of 10. ug. at least one of those was my fault... but now i gotta wonder if it wasn't also the seeds after all the poor germ rates i've heard w/reguard to this. it does seem to do well once its out of the ground though, it has held up to my mistreatment better than all the rest, and looks to be cloning nicely as well.


----------



## raiderman (Dec 31, 2008)

if you . got them from attitude tell them your seeds were dead and they will replace them.if anywhere else i dont know. yea sensi bitch ass should have not let seeds stok up on shelves and getold, fuk wads,lol.same happened to me.the best of the best i ever grew or smoked is BM.thier blue hashplants.they look jus like the 3 sensi hp i have growing in the garage but thier blue and purple with caked up with white thc .th around 20%. i hope this white russian does well, have you grown it?


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Dec 31, 2008)

-I also found g13 liked to be watered more than the others... It liked almost soggy soil, and a lot of food...


----------



## raiderman (Jan 1, 2009)

yea, not one leaf yellowed on me, kept a healthy green look ,though i have tendancy to overwater, these were great . keeping the clone from the biggest bud as a mother. will re-pot in three days.here is a couple of the BM i was talkin about.in 2 gal sqr. pots.great yields wen branched.


----------



## anhedonia (Jan 1, 2009)

DaGambler said:


> Heavy Duty Fruity - "Absolutely the best indoor producer we have seen yet." That don't sound too bad... i'd like to hear more about its potency though. I'm all about the highest thc content with (hopefully) an accompanying high.
> 
> ya, my germ on the g13xhp was 2 out of 10. ug. at least one of those was my fault... but now i gotta wonder if it wasn't also the seeds after all the poor germ rates i've heard w/reguard to this. it does seem to do well once its out of the ground though, it has held up to my mistreatment better than all the rest, and looks to be cloning nicely as well.


2 outa 10? Thats horrible. Ive always had seeds germ but they grow to flower and put off practically NO RESIN. And Ive bought 4 packs of seeds from DR. CHRONIC. His seeds are shit. I bought my last order from attitude so I hope to grow some herb that will get you high at least. I popped 6 hog seeds (th seeds 2002 cc indica winner) on 12/2 and only 3 plants are growing. The other 3 are all stunted and yellow. Thinkin I'll throw those away and germ the other 4 seeds. According to the cannabible 3 and some of the people out here ive smoked with, there is a hogs breath pheno (if your lucky enough to get it outta 10 regs) that some claim its the best stuff theyve smoked. I looked at some reviews and alot of people gave it 9s and 10's. My luck I most likely wont get it and all but 1 or 2 will be females.


----------



## Da Kine 420 (Jan 1, 2009)

51 Grams!!! Nice growing my friend. That shit looks like the sticky ichy. Hope you had a Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year.

Just sittin here watching the Doobie Bros at the OB. Ha Ha OB Orange Bowl, Orange Bud.lol.

I have been busier than a two pecker billie goat and haven't been able to update the grow. another WR went male so now I only have 4, but they were topped and look very nice. I can se the difference in quality with sensi and serious. much better looking plants. 

I finally figured out my ez clone and i have all current plants in it marked to their mothers, gonna see whats what and act accordingly.

Anyways, your shit looks amazing as always.

oh yeah, i noticed the lower branches removed, how high up to you cut and do you throw away cuttings or were those the clone nubs? thanks. your journal is and was very helpful to me and i am gonna keep a close eye on your upcoming grow.


----------



## raiderman (Jan 1, 2009)

yea i cut away any long side branches,not horter ones that dont get long, at 2 nd week flower remove all long side branches.


----------



## DaGambler (Jan 1, 2009)

i have yet to grow white russian or the other types i'm currently sitting on... fingers crossed on many many clones. been at least 7 years since i last grew, ran 2 crops then cut and ran 1/2 way though the third. This time i'm shooting for at least 3... if they go well then hopefully i'll open a legitamate enterprise. don't get me wrong, i love doing it. but i'm also smart enough to be scared. just barely. 

either that or run 3 crops then move to cally, where i won't be rotting as long if things ever went south. texas blows.


----------



## raiderman (Jan 1, 2009)

i have taken a break a couple times since i been growin. 3 months once and 6 months another time, other than that i been doing mine since 2001.
i use to get my seeds from marc emery till he got in trouble. if i got scared i think i couldnt do it. i enjoy and love it, but carefully, thats it.its like a hobby, wen i'm away from it i dont think about it much.as far as enterprise goes bes to jus have one person that moves it for you not diff erent ppl coming around.


----------



## raiderman (Jan 1, 2009)

jus be sure you keep that soil temp 78 to 80F, for fas roots on your clones.as far as things going south all you have to do is make your own cross for one of your lites.


----------



## CustomHydro (Jan 1, 2009)

Nice to see u doing good Raiderman! Lookin beautiful as ussual!!! 
I got to hand it to u, u got growing down to a simplified ass routine and u do it well!
U taught me a lot, thanks!
Will u take a look at my plants and tell me what u think, here is the link.... https://www.rollitup.org/1854977-post12.html


----------



## raiderman (Jan 2, 2009)

i'm not all that big on that 90% perilite grows, i use 80% ocean forest and 20 % perilite. i dont have to water but every 6 to 7days as is.i dont know , leaves curling over top usually means over fertilized, use strait water. if you are doing soil grows try using refillable drinking water, that will have them really doing well but you look to be doing well hydro.


----------



## CustomHydro (Jan 2, 2009)

Im not big on 90% perlite either anymore! It was a mistake on my part, I cheaped out. I could get rid of most of the perlite by dumping it because its all on top and the RW is on the bottom. What do u think? Then I could fill it in with RW and Hydroton...


----------



## raiderman (Jan 2, 2009)

i guess anything wouldnt hurt..


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Jan 2, 2009)

My friend does soiless grows with rockwool chips and perlite... It's hard to get rid of the garbage.

With soil you can dump outside in a garden.


I'm not big on the ocean forest soil, way too expensive for larger scale. Even pro-mix is too expensive for me... I just get sphagnum peat moss, perlite, and earthworm castings and mix it up... 50/50 moss and perlite, then a 20# bag of worm turds per 2 bales each moss and perlite.

Then I add the Dolomite Lime to bring the pH of the soil to the proper range.

It's really, really cheap if you do it this way...

Peat Moss- 9 bucks a bale
Perlite- 15 bucks a bale
Worm turds- 15 bucks 20#
Lime- 5 bucks 20#

-This mix makes approximately 60-75 gallons of soiless mix.



I line the bottom of the pot with 3 inches of perlite, then fill with the mix.


Feeding is a little more regular about 2-3 days between waterings, and the airy soil is good for roots. I don't pack it into the buckets, just lightly pour it in.


-But I'm sure you knew this...  I forgot you're following my journal somewhat. My bad


----------



## raiderman (Jan 2, 2009)

you are right it is a little expensive on the ocean forest , this is my third grow with it and appears to do well, the cost for 5 bags for my grow is 150.00 etc.around 200 total. i guess for two 600s not too bad,waterings are around a week , which gives me time to forget about them because everything is on timers. but i am noting your recipe and go with it on my next grow, try it out.done bought this soil for this nex grow already.fertilome come out with a soiless mix called perfect soil mix, very lite and airy mixed with perilite almost weghtless.excellent mix,got my largest crop from that mix last year.i jus been trying out different flavors.but at 25.00 a bag . but results pays for itself. i have never PH water or soil mixes. they see m to be right , i use drinking water and ph set soiless mixes.


----------



## raiderman (Jan 2, 2009)

heres a couple pics before i remove a couple more .this will be las of the pics for this grow, will give a weight total wen all are fini.


----------



## CustomHydro (Jan 2, 2009)

Very nice buds, that will definately be one of my future grows...


MrHowardMarks said:


> My friend does soiless grows with rockwool chips and perlite... It's hard to get rid of the garbage.


Ur not lying about that! Hydroton is nice because u can keep re-using it as long as u trust ur pest and disease control. I'm switching to a Fytocel/Hydroton mix when I get rid of these two 50lb bails of RW. The Fytocel comes dirt color now so I can till that in my garden at the begining of the spring and then in the fall. I wouldn't mind running soil but it kills my pumps too fast, even with the filters.


----------



## raiderman (Jan 3, 2009)

big bud g13


----------



## raiderman (Jan 3, 2009)

i guess las of the pics. 2 more dried . one left . put it in the GR. that one in the front and right are about dry.hashplants are on the right, low yielder but higher in thc crystals.lot of weed on these sticks.


----------



## raiderman (Jan 3, 2009)

put the las plant in with the BM, and cleaning the room up getting it ready for the nex crop fixing to move in.got clones from the grow , espicially that larger bud. gonna cross one of those clones with the BB in and seed it in the third room.


----------



## josh4321 (Jan 3, 2009)

hey man nice grow have you got to smoke any yet? check out my grow tell me what you think i just went into bud today its under bar fridge


----------



## raiderman (Jan 4, 2009)

its real potent turned out to be the strongest ive smoked by a margin.expensive seeds ,pays for itself in dividens,lol.one way to get out of cc debt,lol.


----------



## Flo Grow (Jan 5, 2009)

Raiderman, nice growing as usual!! You do it hard, I see. You're an inspiration, homie.


----------



## raiderman (Jan 5, 2009)

i started out buying ed rosenthals indoor marijuana growing and the closet crop.read them 3 or 4 times 9 years ago.youll get alot of information on this forum also, best forem on the inernet by far, the only place ppl arent fussing at ea. other,lol.. but i do appreciate your company on these grows,i am constantly upgrading , ,, i have two flowering rooms,i'll never go beyond that because to me thats alot of weed in big buckets total weight.smoke free and pays for itsef,heps pays the bills,lol.


----------



## Flo Grow (Jan 5, 2009)

You're good ppl from what I've read. I've seen quite a few of your posts, before I even spoke. You know your shit without a doubt! I'll def stay in contact.


----------



## raiderman (Jan 5, 2009)

thanx bro, ....couple more of the sensi hashplants dried,let me take a pic and look at this shit,lol.this bud is haf ounce ,got around 21 grams on each hashplant(2). i knew that to wen iplanted them but figured do better o well. but its more resinous and sweeter tasting than the g13hp.the dried buds are hard like hash.heavy nugs, super fukin stone, kind of a deep mysterious stone,very cerebral but functional..lol.


----------



## wackymack (Jan 5, 2009)

id watch out for bud rot on this pic since the stem looks really yellow,they should have a green hue all the way through seedling to bud. keep a close out


----------



## raiderman (Jan 5, 2009)

naw , i over watered it a couple times,did some yellowing in the end.but i will chk it out. its killer weed, thats all i know.


----------



## Flo Grow (Jan 6, 2009)

Those nugs look hella good! I've never had g13.......not yet! lol 

What strain is that hashplant? Or is that what it's called?


----------



## raiderman (Jan 6, 2009)

yea its like your deisels kinda. higher thc content with lesser yield.i didnt want to grow this one but the story is that i ordered two pacs g13hp and most of the seeds were dead, only haf came up and got 7 females, i imediately told attitude about it , in the meantime i ordered something similar on that line without that extra money, dont get me wrong worth the grow but was $$ than i wanted.i ordered the hp seeds and was able to join them in the grow room without any real delays, the shorter flowering period of the hp met with 9 week g13hp.attitude seeds sent me a free pac of hp seeds with t-shirt trak and trace free, i'm still sittin on those seeds.,,,, but yes that is a hp , the other one dried this morning it was 32 grams, the big one dried out to 2 ounces even i have one more finishing with the bm , it delayed for some reason, but its beautiful.now i'm tired,lol.


----------



## raiderman (Jan 6, 2009)

both the hp did that lite yellow , the others jus fine ,killer weed , not the yield of g13hp, leaves stood upright till finished ,it never showed no signs of slowing, smells sweet like candy, dont smell rotted to me,lol.


----------



## raiderman (Jan 6, 2009)

by the looks of the last one though its like the rest. big. so the final weight is 13 ounces.not to mentioned did not get as many plants as i wanted , 12 to 14, only had 10 plants, but i'm happy,lol.and still have a full ripening crop going and 6 ounces in the freezer,lol.


----------



## raiderman (Jan 7, 2009)

heres a piece of hashplant. this shit is very strong, 1 bong hit and your there,lol.


----------



## Da Kine 420 (Jan 21, 2009)

mighty fine looking dank! keep up the good work.


----------



## BAYAREAMEDICAL (Feb 13, 2009)

+ rep + rep + rep on the 3 journals................ ima raidermyself...


----------



## raiderman (Feb 16, 2009)

i see ya bro. rdrfan, hell a brother. if they look haf decent i'd fly down there for a game, but ups and downs.seen your seettup. a seriuos grower for sure.


----------



## camaro630hp (Mar 12, 2009)

just thought i would say whats up


----------



## raiderman (Mar 12, 2009)

camaro630hp said:


> just thought i would say whats up


 wats up bro....i'm not on this nomore,chk my recent journals,lter.


----------



## McNea (Mar 13, 2009)

Hey what height did you flower your Hash plant at? very interested like your plants heights and girth


----------



## raiderman (Mar 13, 2009)

McNea said:


> Hey what height did you flower your Hash plant at? very interested like your plants heights and girth


 at 12, but should had done it at 6 inches.


----------



## McNea (Mar 13, 2009)

why 6 inches?, 12" to much branching/ stretching?


----------



## raiderman (Mar 13, 2009)

McNea said:


> why 6 inches?, 12" to much branching/ stretching?


old school rule,closer the lites harder the buds more eresin, potency..12unches is normally wat am doing ,,jus wen they stop climbing and start widening you drop the lite to gettem rok hard and real fat.my air con in my room points rite at the growrroom ,, they love fresh conditioned air,ventig in the closet ceiling. for fresh air always... its important temps at the top of the plants dont get over 82F.


----------



## The Grinch (Apr 24, 2009)

Hey Raiderman

Just finished reading - good journal. Was wondering if you had multiple phenos or was it pretty consistent?

Cheers
Grinch


----------



## raiderman (Apr 24, 2009)

The Grinch said:


> Hey Raiderman
> 
> Just finished reading - good journal. Was wondering if you had multiple phenos or was it pretty consistent?
> 
> ...


 they were pretty consistenet,strong ass weed, worth growin and clonin .


----------



## theloadeddragon (Apr 24, 2009)

I here dat...


----------



## raiderman (Apr 25, 2009)

theloadeddragon said:


> I here dat...


 Havent heard from you in awhile.Hows your outdoor grow going? good to hear from ya.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Apr 25, 2009)

raiderman said:


> Havent heard from you in awhile.Hows your outdoor grow going? good to hear from ya.


Everything is going dandy I suppose... I finally got a harvest report up for last years outdoor....

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/81154-indoor-outdoor-perpetual-harvests-seeds-46.html

And I have two grow journal thing-a-ma-bobbers going:

https://www.rollitup.org/outdoor-growing/179817-theloadeddragons-2009-outdoor.html

https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/179818-start-finish-sog-purple-kush.html

How are you?? Whats going on with this thread? Are you in the middle of a grow?


----------



## raiderman (Apr 25, 2009)

theloadeddragon said:


> Everything is going dandy I suppose... I finally got a harvest report up for last years outdoor....
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/81154-indoor-outdoor-perpetual-harvests-seeds-46.html
> 
> ...


 yea in the sig where blueberry skunk vs. blue cheese 28 plants is my present grow. i done smoked up this shit,lol..but a prob came up ans restarting as we speak. you do some ns grows gonna look them up.


----------



## oscaroscar (May 24, 2009)

found it... nice one


----------



## raiderman (May 24, 2009)

oscaroscar said:


> found it... nice one


 not only is it a very strong strain,it needs near no odor control.. super resonious buds,, some monsters.


----------



## oscaroscar (May 24, 2009)

how does it smell once its dried/cured? and nice job again dude..


----------



## oscaroscar (May 24, 2009)

They seem to have almost no side branching. did you put them on 12/12 from seedlings? Your journal has really made me think i have chosen a killer strain. I'm doing sensi's jack herer atm and that is real nice, its my 2nd grow with jh and i wanted a change.


----------



## raiderman (May 24, 2009)

oscaroscar said:


> They seem to have almost no side branching. did you put them on 12/12 from seedlings? Your journal has really made me think i have chosen a killer strain. I'm doing sensi's jack herer atm and that is real nice, its my 2nd grow with jh and i wanted a change.


 real sweet smell and taste. better hope you dont smoke cigarettes this strain will expand them bak out,lol.grow on.


----------



## oscaroscar (May 24, 2009)

I've only done a couple of grows and i trust sensi coz they have always given me good bud, i did greenhouse white widow and it looked fantastic and gave me a big yeild but the weed was average at best, the taste and high was really weak and bland. you can check out my current grow with sensi's jack herer, its called "a grow journal, nuff said".


----------



## KAL EL (Jun 20, 2009)

Those turned out nice.
Did you take cuts?


----------



## The Grinch (Sep 18, 2009)

Hey raiderman

I know you've been done with this strain for a bit, but was wondering if any turned purple? I've read unconfrmed reports of purpling. Got a plant i'm happy with so gonna make it a mother, but still have 6 more seeds so if there was a chance of getting a purp would grow them out, else just store them and stick with what i have.


----------



## raiderman (Sep 19, 2009)

bluemoonshine is a good purp and real resinous ,large buds....i never had any g13 hp but i want to do it again nex time and breed.


----------

